# L' ho appena scoperto



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Ciao a tutti sono un nuovo consapevole cornuto (È la prima volta che lo pronuncio da quando lo so) sono iscritto da poco e non ho ancora letto molto. Perché l' ho fatto? Perché spero, da quel po che ho letto di trovare in questo forum persone in grado di farmi arrivare alla consapevolezza di questa mia nuova realtà. Della mia storia non dirò molto in questa fase c'è ne sono troppe simili alla mia ,-vi romperei, come cominciare quindi, l' ho scoperto e io ho avuto solo lei per 10 anni. Non so cosa voglio so di amarla ancora sono qui per scoprirlo 
.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un nuovo consapevole cornuto (È la prima volta che lo pronuncio da quando lo so) sono iscritto da poco e non ho ancora letto molto. Perché l' ho fatto? Perché spero, da quel po che ho letto di trovare in questo forum persone in grado di farmi arrivare alla consapevolezza di questa mia nuova realtà. Della mia storia non dirò molto in questa fase c'è ne sono troppe simili alla mia ,-vi romperei, come cominciare quindi, l' ho scoperto e io ho avuto solo lei per 10 anni.
> .


Figli?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Figli?


No per fortuna


----------



## iosolo (10 Marzo 2017)

Come lo hai scoperto?! E da quanto?

Sembra che in qualche modo non sei convinto di averla cacciata di casa, vuoi provare comunque a mantenere la tua storia con lei?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> No per fortuna


Hai fatto la cosa giusta, anche se hai agito d'impulso. Ora ti aspetta una fase di elaborazione molto ma molto dura. Non è il momento ma il dopo.


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti *sono un nuovo consapevole cornuto *(È la prima volta che lo pronuncio da quando lo so) sono iscritto da poco e non ho ancora letto molto. Perché l' ho fatto? Perché spero, da quel po che ho letto di trovare in questo forum persone in grado di farmi arrivare alla consapevolezza di questa mia nuova realtà. Della mia storia non dirò molto in questa fase c'è ne sono troppe simili alla mia ,-vi romperei, come cominciare quindi, l' ho scoperto e io ho avuto solo lei per 10 anni.
> .


Scusa, ma nell'altro post scrivi di te al femminile mi è parso...
maschio o femmina?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Come lo hai scoperto?! E da quanto?
> 
> Sembra che in qualche modo non sei convinto di averla cacciata di casa, vuoi provare comunque a mantenere la tua storia con lei?


Ho fatto una cosa forse brutta ho spiato il Tel. Penso cmq che la decisione di averla cacciata di casa sia stata fatta con consapevolezza non dettata dalla rabbia forse per il mio carattere anche perché in 10 anni non le ho raccomandato altro di non farlo, proponendo anche scambio in caso avesse voluto voglia di cambiamento o di nuove esperienze


----------



## iosolo (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho fatto una cosa forse brutta ho spiato il Tel. Penso cmq che la decisione di averla cacciata di casa sia stata fatta con consapevolezza non dettata dalla rabbia forse per il mio carattere anche perché in 10 anni non le ho raccomandato altro di non farlo, proponendo anche scambio in caso avesse voluto voglia di cambiamento o di nuove esperienze


.
Quindi avevate un patto di "libertà" tra voi?
Perchè allora parli di tradimento?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho fatto una cosa forse brutta ho spiato il Tel. Penso cmq che la decisione di averla cacciata di casa sia stata fatta con consapevolezza non dettata dalla rabbia forse per il mio carattere anche perché in 10 anni non le ho raccomandato altro di non farlo, proponendo anche scambio in caso avesse voluto voglia di cambiamento o di nuove esperienze


Complimenti, scambio? Allora sei già a metà dell'opera. Lei ha fatto il cambio tu metti la "s"


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Quindi avevate un patto di "libertà" tra voi?
> Perchè allora parli di tradimento?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Scusa, ma nell'altro post scrivi di te al femminile mi è parso...
> maschio o femmina?


Maschio ma non penso di aver scritto al femminile


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> .
> Quindi avevate un patto di "libertà" tra voi?
> Perchè allora parli di tradimento?


Nessun patto era per fargli capire che non volevo essere cornuto che pur di stare bene insieme sarei stato disposto a tutto


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Hai fatto la cosa giusta, anche se hai agito d'impulso. Ora ti aspetta una fase di elaborazione molto ma molto dura. Non è il momento ma il dopo.


È di questo che ho paura sono un debole


----------



## Frithurik (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho fatto una cosa forse brutta ho spiato il Tel. Penso cmq che la decisione di averla cacciata di casa sia stata fatta con consapevolezza non dettata dalla rabbia forse per il mio carattere anche perché in 10 anni non le ho raccomandato altro di non farlo, *proponendo anche scambio in caso avesse voluto voglia di cambiamento o di nuove esperienze*




io avrei cacciato di casa te, dopo una proposta del genere, a :calcio:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Nessun patto era per fargli capire che non volevo essere cornuto che pur di stare bene insieme sarei stato disposto a tutto


Ti ha preso alla lettera: disposto a tutto. Cornuto contento?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> io avrei cacciato di casa te, dopo una proposta del genere, a :calcio:


Dai diciamo che è di vedute larghe. Dopo quelle proposte la signora si è sentita sdoganata.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Complimenti, scambio? Allora sei già a metà dell'opera. Lei ha fatto il cambio tu metti la "s"


Tu dici che lo sono?  Penso proprio di no. È stata una proposta in una conversazione riguardo il tradimento che avrei voluto venisse metabolizzata insieme in caso ci fosse stata voglia di cambiameto


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Tu dici che lo sono?  Penso proprio di no. È stata una proposta in una conversazione riguardo il tradimento che avrei voluto venisse metabolizzata insieme in caso ci fosse stata voglia di cambiameto


Si vede che è  timida e lo ha fatto da sola. Perdonala e dateci dentro in due, tre,quattro e chissà il numero potrebbe salire: auguri.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> [/B]
> 
> io avrei cacciato di casa te, dopo una proposta del genere, a :calcio:


Forse non mi sono spiegato bene non è stata una vera e propria proposta è stata una frase detta in un discorso fatto sul non tradire, ho detto questa cosa ad una donna che sta con me da 10 anni non a una donna che che conosco da qualche mese


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Nessun patto era per fargli capire che non volevo essere cornuto che pur di stare bene insieme sarei stato disposto a tutto


Nessuno, con un minimo di personalità, può essere disposto a tutto



pistacchio ha detto:


> È di questo che ho paura sono un debole


Chi fa il debole perde stima e rispetto...
I forti reagiscono pur soffrendo, che credi?
è tutta forza di volontà...



pistacchio ha detto:


> Tu dici che lo sono?  Penso proprio di no. È stata una proposta in una conversazione riguardo il tradimento che avrei voluto venisse metabolizzata insieme in caso ci fosse stata voglia di cambiameto


Beh, se l'hai proposto, qualche domanda te la devi proprio fare... perché per molti è impensabile


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Si vede che è  timida e lo ha fatto da sola. Perdonala e dateci dentro in due, tre,quattro e chissà il numero potrebbe salire: auguri.


Timida o no lo ha fatto e lo reputo tradimento non so come perdonarlo aiutatemi


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ti ha preso alla lettera: disposto a tutto. Cornuto contento?


Si proprio alla lettera


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Forse non mi sono spiegato bene non è stata una vera e propria proposta è stata una frase detta in un discorso fatto sul non tradire, ho detto questa cosa ad una donna che sta con me da 10 anni non a una donna che che conosco da qualche mese


Ma ne fai una questione di galateo. Ha fatto quello che sentiva, tu gli hai anche detto che poteva fare uno scambio, un piccolo particolare lo ha fatto da sola fattene una ragione. Vedi di recuperare il tuo orgoglio ferito e dateci dentro. Se poi lo hai detto pour parler allora chi è colpa del suo mal.....


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Timida o no lo ha fatto e lo reputo tradimento non so come perdonarlo aiutatemi


...è troppo presto per prendere decisioni,
prima devi sedimentare l'accaduto per capire veramente che decisione prendere,
cosa ti farà stare meglio in futuro,
ora è solo confusione mentale, abbi pazienza e datti tempo.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Nessuno, con un minimo di personalità, può essere disposto a tutto
> 
> 
> Chi fa il debole perde stima e rispetto...
> ...


Certo sono fatto di carne cosa pensi che mi piaceva mangiare quasi tutti i giorni pasta asciutta per 10 anni anche io ho avuto le mie fantasie in questi anni e anche le mie opportunità  sono sempre riuscito a calmare i bollenti spiriti e a scatenarli solo con lei la proposta (chiamiamola cosi) il mio essere disposto a tutto non vuol dire che effettivamente posso accettare tutto ansi  la mia personalità ha fatto  sì che riuscissi a conservare il mio sapore per tutto questo tempo non so come spiegarvi il motivo della mia frase ma non e come la state interpretando


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Certo sono fatto di carne cosa pensi che mi piaceva mangiare quasi tutti i giorni pasta asciutta per 10 anni anche io ho avuto le mie fantasie in questi anni e anche le mie opportunità  sono sempre riuscito a calmare i bollenti spiriti e a scatenarli solo con lei la proposta (chiamiamola cosi) il mio essere disposto a tutto non vuol dire che


Come ha giustificato il tradimento, no perché alla luce di quello che hai detto sarebbe interessante saperlo.


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un nuovo consapevole cornuto (È la prima volta che lo pronuncio da quando lo so) sono iscritto da poco e non ho ancora letto molto. Perché l' ho fatto? Perché spero, da quel po che ho letto di trovare in questo forum persone in grado di farmi arrivare alla consapevolezza di questa mia nuova realtà. Della mia storia non dirò molto in questa fase c'è ne sono troppe simili alla mia ,-vi romperei, come cominciare quindi, l' ho scoperto e io ho avuto solo lei per 10 anni. Non so cosa voglio so di amarla ancora sono qui per scoprirlo
> .


Figli no, bene. La casa di chi e'?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come ha giustificato il tradimento, no perché alla luce di quello che hai detto sarebbe interessante saperlo.


Ci conosciamo da tanti anni io sono sempre stato un geloso lei era piccola quando si e messa con me mi ha detto che non aveva spazi azz e da sei mesi che ti senti con uno e non avevi spazi azz...


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Figli no, bene. La casa di chi e'?


Mia


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mia


Super, sbattila fuori e rifatti una vita

Once a cheater, always a cheater


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ne fai una questione di galateo. Ha fatto quello che sentiva, tu gli hai anche detto che poteva fare uno scambio, un piccolo particolare lo ha fatto da sola fattene una ragione. Vedi di recuperare il tuo orgoglio ferito e dateci dentro. Se poi lo hai detto pour parler allora chi è colpa del suo mal.....


Ma non poteva lasciarmi, perché tradire non penso di essere la colpa del mio male, di certo colpe ne ho nella storia durata 10 anni ma non è un motivo per tradire se ti senti soffocata lasciami Non dirmi di si se ti chiedo mi vuoi sposare


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Super, sbattila fuori e rifatti una vita
> 
> Once a cheater, always a cheater


È già fuori casa non ciò pensato due volte e che è dura rifarsi con il carattere che ho


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ma non poteva lasciarmi, perché tradire non penso di essere la colpa del mio male, di certo colpe ne ho nella storia durata 10 anni ma non è un motivo per tradire se ti senti soffocata lasciami Non dirmi di si se ti chiedo mi vuoi sposare


Ora la palla è nella tua metà campo. Lei ha preso una boccata di aria fresca.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ora la palla è nella tua metà campo. Lei ha preso una boccata di aria fresca.


Ma dici che è anche in mio possesso e quindi tocca a me correre per fare gol


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ma dici che è anche in mio possesso e quindi tocca a me correre per fare gol


Dico che la scelta è solo tua. Se riesci a perdonare riprendila, sta a te elaborare se è pentita, se no hai tutto dalla tua parte: senza figli, casa tua, non sposato. Un bel va a fanculo  e amen.


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> È già fuori casa non ciò pensato due volte e che è dura rifarsi con il carattere che ho


Ti capisco, ma ricorda che e' appena successo e che ragionare in maniera lucida e' molto duro adesso. Cerca di capire quello che vuoi tu *sul serio* e poi agisci di conseguenza. Ci vorranno mesi comunque.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dico che la scelta è solo tua. Se riesci a perdonare riprendila, sta a te elaborare se è pentita, se no hai tutto dalla tua parte: senza figli, casa tua, non sposato. Un bel va a fanculo  e amen.


Sposato si da 4 anni e penso che sia pentita sa di aver perso tutto compreso me  ma non mi sento di perdonare è una cosa che mi ha sconvolto ed è ancora troppo fresca. Alle foto dei suoi 18 anni ero dietro la torta non facile quado ci sei cresciuto insieme


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ti capisco, ma ricorda che e' appena successo e che ragionare in maniera lucida e' molto duro adesso. Cerca di capire quello che vuoi tu *sul serio* e poi agisci di conseguenza. Ci vorranno mesi comunque.


Grazie insane


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Grazie insane


Dove abiti? Abbiamo una storia simile possiamo andarci a bere una roba insieme e parlarne


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Timida o no lo ha fatto e lo reputo tradimento non so come perdonarlo aiutatemi


Ma avete più parlato da quando l'hai messa alla porta?????


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sposato si da 4 anni e penso che sia pentita sa di aver perso tutto compreso me  ma non mi sento di perdonare è una cosa che mi ha sconvolto ed è ancora troppo fresca. Alle foto dei suoi 18 anni ero dietro la torta non facile quado ci sei cresciuto insieme


Pentita perché è stata scoperta. La relazione era finita o è finita dopo la scoperta? Se la seconda la vedo dura.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Dove abiti? Abbiamo una storia simile possiamo andarci a bere una roba insieme e parlarne


Sono calabrese


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sono calabrese


Ah che sfiga, siamo agli antipodi


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Certo sono fatto di carne cosa pensi che mi piaceva mangiare quasi tutti i giorni pasta asciutta per 10 anni anche io ho avuto le mie fantasie in questi anni e anche le mie opportunità  sono sempre riuscito a calmare i bollenti spiriti e a scatenarli solo con lei la proposta (chiamiamola cosi) il mio essere disposto a tutto non vuol dire che effettivamente posso accettare tutto ansi  la mia personalità ha fatto  sì che riuscissi a conservare il mio sapore per tutto questo tempo non so come spiegarvi il motivo della mia frase *ma non e come la state interpretando*


Allora cerchiamo di capirci,
hai detto una cazzata che non pensi nemmeno o al limite saresti disposto allo scambismo, ma insieme con la complicità/consenso di entrambi?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma avete più parlato da quando l'hai messa alla porta?????


Mi ha chiamato dopo circa un' ora per sapere come sto gli ho chiuso il tel


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora cerchiamo di capirci,
> hai detto una cazzata che non pensi nemmeno o al limite saresti disposto allo scambismo, ma insieme con la complicità/consenso di entrambi?


Certo di entrambi


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sono calabrese


[video=youtube_share;O3ApPRJXtiY]https://youtu.be/O3ApPRJXtiY[/video]


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mi ha chiamato dopo circa un' ora per sapere come sto gli ho chiuso il tel


Ma prima o poi dovrai parlargli non credi???? ma stà cosa quando è successa??????


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma prima o poi dovrai parlargli non credi???? ma stà cosa quando è successa??????


Poco troppo poco tempo fa ieri


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora cerchiamo di capirci,
> hai detto una cazzata che non pensi nemmeno o al limite saresti disposto allo scambismo, ma insieme con la complicità/consenso di entrambi?


Posso capirlo. Se invece di cornificarmi la mia futura ex mi avesse detto "voglio qualche side cazzo tu vorresti qualche figa extra?" ci avrei pensato, almeno la fiducia non sarebbe stata tradita ma anzi, sarebbe stato un trionfo della comunicazione di coppia


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pentita perché è stata scoperta. La relazione era finita o è finita dopo la scoperta? Se la seconda la vedo dura.


Dopo la scoperta


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Posso capirlo. Se invece di cornificarmi la mia futura ex mi avesse detto "voglio qualche side cazzo tu vorresti qualche figa extra?" ci avrei pensato, almeno la fiducia non sarebbe stata tradita ma anzi, sarebbe stato un trionfo della comunicazione di coppia


Ecco perfetto è proprio quello che cerco di dire grazie di nuovo insane
Sarebbe stato un vero trionfo, anche perché nell' ultimo tempo andavamo che era una bellezza pensa che mi ha persino detto basta riposiamoci un Po non possiamo fare così(parlo di due volte al giorno almeno). Non sto dicendo di essere un super uomo ma credo di avere una libido abbastanza elevata quindi da questo punto di vista penso  che non gli stavo facendo mancare niente


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Certo di entrambi


Allora credo ci sia possibilità di ricostruzione, 
subito non te lo consiglio, continua a metterle giù il telefono come hai fatto, anzi bloccala per un po' e non cedere alla tentazione di chiamarla tu , fai il duro e lasciale il tempo di apprezzare le cose che sta perdendo...
Poi deciderai di parlarle chiaro e o insieme... o addio per sempre.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Allora credo ci sia possibilità di ricostruzione,
> subito non te lo consiglio, continua a metterle giù il telefono come hai fatto, anzi bloccala per un po' e non cedere alla tentazione di chiamarla tu , fai il duro e lasciale il tempo di apprezzare le cose che sta perdendo...
> Poi deciderai di parlarle chiaro e o insieme... o addio per sempre.


GraZie Mari


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> GraZie Mari


Ma di nulla, siamo tutti qui per scambiarci sostegno ed opinioni,
ed ogni nuovo utente è sempre un arricchimento di opinioni diverse,
benvenuto!


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ecco perfetto è proprio quello che cerco di dire grazie di nuovo insane
> Sarebbe stato un vero trionfo, anche perché nell' ultimo tempo andavamo che era una bellezza pensa che mi ha persino detto basta riposiamoci un Po non possiamo fare così(parlo di due volte al giorno almeno). Non sto dicendo di essere un super uomo ma credo di avere una libido abbastanza elevata quindi da questo punto di vista penso  che non gli stavo facendo mancare niente


Azz' e aveva bisogno anche dell'extra?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' e aveva bisogno anche dell'extra?


A quanto pare si


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Dopo la scoperta


Non ci stò a capir un cazzo (sarà la quadratura di  sti cazzi di numeri di cui mi sto occupando in questo momento) ma la scoperta è di ieri o la "cacciata di casa"?????


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> *Allora credo ci sia possibilità di ricostruzione*,
> subito non te lo consiglio, continua a metterle giù il telefono come hai fatto, anzi bloccala per un po' e non cedere alla tentazione di chiamarla tu , fai il duro e lasciale il tempo di apprezzare le cose che sta perdendo...
> Poi deciderai di parlarle chiaro e o insieme... o addio per sempre.



Dissento visto che come sostiene scopavano due volte al giorno e non gli è bastato qualche "problemino c'è....."


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non ci stò a capir un cazzo (sarà la quadratura di  sti cazzi di numeri di cui mi sto occupando in questo momento) ma la scoperta è di ieri o la "cacciata di casa"?????


Scoperta ieri, cacciata di casa, scopava 2 volte al giorno e la signora aveva bisogno anche dell'extra, ha rotto con l'altro ieri. Il tutto in 24ore. Dico bene pistacchio?


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Scoperta ieri, cacciata di casa, scopava 2 volte al giorno e la signora aveva bisogno anche dell'extra, ha rotto con l'altro ieri. Il tutto in 24ore. Dico bene pistacchio?


Che scopava due volte al giorno con il marito l'avevo capito, non mi era chiaro il resto.
Che abbia rotto con l'altro ieri mi sembra inverosimile. Scoperta, cacciata di casa e subito "sfanculato" l'amante nel giro di 12 ore????? se la dinamica è questa  veramente ha seri problemi.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Che scopava due volte al giorno con il marito l'avevo capito, non mi era chiaro il resto.
> Che abbia rotto con l'altro ieri mi sembra inverosimile. Scoperta, cacciata di casa e subito "sfanculato" l'amante nel giro di 12 ore????? se la dinamica è questa  veramente ha seri problemi.


Aspettiamo notizie. La cronologia è un po' fumosa.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Non ci stò a capir un cazzo (sarà la quadratura di  sti cazzi di numeri di cui mi sto occupando in questo momento) ma la scoperta è di ieri o la "cacciata di casa"?????


L' ho scoperto ieri e l'ho cacciata ieri


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Che scopava due volte al giorno con il marito l'avevo capito, non mi era chiaro il resto.
> Che abbia rotto con l'altro ieri mi sembra inverosimile. Scoperta, cacciata di casa e subito "sfanculato" l'amante nel giro di 12 ore????? se la dinamica è questa  veramente ha seri problemi.


Scoperto ieri cacciata ieri ma per l' amante ha già i biglietti per l'8 aprile penso proprio ci vada a questo punto


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L' ho scoperto ieri e l'ho cacciata ieri


e sempre ieri ha lasciato l'amante?????? allora o è falsa o ha dei problemi.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L' ho scoperto ieri e l'ho cacciata ieri


........ha mandato via il lui ieri, ti ha chiesto di perdonarla ieri, e che aspetti a mandarla a fangulo ieri?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e sempre ieri ha lasciato l'amante?????? allora o falsa o ha dei problemi.


Non penso lo abbia lasciato ma falsa é siciro l' amante non è di qua si sono incontrati una sola volta un mesetto fa ma si sentono in chat da circa 6 mesi


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ........ha mandato via il lui ieri, ti ha chiesto di perdonarla ieri, e che aspetti a mandarla a fangulo ieri?


L.ho fatto ieri ma non è semplice il mio stare adesso dopo 10 anni per questquesto sono qui


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non penso lo abbia lasciato ma falsa é siciro l' amante non è di qua si sono incontrati una sola volta un mesetto fa ma si sentono in chat da circa 6 mesi


Almeno abbiamo appurato che non ha lasciato l'amante. Buona notizia non è ma sorvoliamo


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Scoperto ieri cacciata ieri ma per l' amante ha già i biglietti per l'8 aprile penso proprio ci vada a questo punto


No va beh allora non sono solo i "numeri" (di cui accennavo prima) che devono "quadrare" ma anche voi. Siete un po "contorti" ma va bene così.


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L.ho fatto ieri ma non è semplice il mio stare adesso dopo 10 anni per questquesto sono qui


senti se tua moglie dopo una volta che ha visto una persona ha buttato il vostro rapporto nel "cesso" forse è il caso di fermarsi un attimo e riflettere.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L.ho fatto ieri ma non è semplice il mio stare adesso dopo 10 anni per questquesto sono qui


Allora aspetta l'8 aprile, vai in aeroporto o stazione e appura. Così deciderà lei per te. Magra consolazione


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> senti se tua moglie dopo una volta che ha visto una persona ha buttato il vostro rapporto nel "cesso" forse è il caso di fermarsi un attimo e riflettere.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> No va beh allora non sono solo i "numeri" (di cui accennavo prima) che devono "quadrare" ma anche voi. Siete un po "contorti" ma va bene così.


Anche io sono bravo con i numeri ci ho lavorato molto negli ultimi 8 anni ti aiuto a quadrare.
Quello che non capisci e che ti da l' impressione che sia contorto e come sia possibile che in meno di 12 ore io stia già raccontando la mia storia qui. E su questi forum che lei ha conosciuto la sua nuova dolce metà È da dove io ho appreso il tutto prima della confessione forzata di ieri che  non poteva negare visto l' evidenza. Quadra?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Anche io sono bravo con i numeri ci ho lavorato molto negli ultimi 8 anni ti aiuto a quadrare.
> Quello che non capisci e che ti da l' impressione che sia contorto e come sia possibile che in meno di 12 ore io stia già raccontando la mia storia qui. E su questi forum che lei ha conosciuto la sua nuova dolce metà È da dove io ho appreso il tutto prima della confessione forzata di ieri che  non poteva negare visto l' evidenza. Quadra?


Ahi. Questo forum o altro?


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Anche io sono bravo con i numeri ci ho lavorato molto negli ultimi 8 anni ti aiuto a quadrare.
> Quello che non capisci e che ti da l' impressione che sia contorto e come sia possibile che in meno di 12 ore io stia già raccontando la mia storia qui. E su questi forum che lei ha conosciuto la sua nuova dolce metà È da dove io ho appreso il tutto prima della confessione forzata di ieri che  non poteva negare visto l' evidenza. Quadra?


Ha trovato il nuovo manico qua? O in altri posti? Sai quali?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ha trovato il nuovo manico qua? O in altri posti? Sai quali?


Ha cominciato qua poi contatti skype


----------



## delfino curioso (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Anche io sono bravo con i numeri ci ho lavorato molto negli ultimi 8 anni ti aiuto a quadrare.
> Quello che non capisci e che ti da l' impressione che sia contorto e come sia possibile che in meno di 12 ore io stia già raccontando la mia storia qui. E su questi forum che lei ha conosciuto la sua nuova dolce metà È da dove io ho appreso il tutto prima della confessione forzata di ieri che  non poteva negare visto l' evidenza. Quadra?


Mi servirebbe in questo momento veramente una mano sui numeri visto che mi stò occupando nello stesso momento della fase di " start Up" di 3 aziende in settori diversi.
Ma tornando al discorso è ovvio che in quello che racconti ci sia qualcosa che non quadra vista la tempistica delle azioni e delle reazioni, ma anche tu hai forse capito che l'amante è ancora presente (questo era quello che distorceva).
Ma proprio su questo forum lo ha conosciuto?????


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ha cominciato qua poi contatti skype


Complimenti alla signora e al signore.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ahi. Questo forum o altro?


Ha cominciato qua ma la confessione di averlo fatto l' ho trovata su un altro sono iscritto ormai su tutti i forum


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ha cominciato qua poi contatti skype


uao. quindi c'e' l'amante che sta leggendo.. e magari scrivendo.. opcorn:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ha cominciato qua poi contatti skype


Allora ti starà leggendo. È quello che vuoi?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> senti se tua moglie dopo una volta che ha visto una persona ha buttato il vostro rapporto nel "cesso" forse è il caso di fermarsi un attimo e riflettere.


Infatti sto riflettendo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> uao. quindi c'e' l'amante che sta leggendo.. e magari scrivendo.. opcorn:


Mi hai preceduto di un nano secondo


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mi hai preceduto di un nano secondo


Ma tranqui, c'e' anche mia moglie che legge, sto solo aspettando che esca :nuke:


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Allora ti starà leggendo. È quello che vuoi?


No non e quello che voglio Io non devo nascondere nulla ho detto di essere stato fatto cornuto spero che tra di voi ci possa essere qualcuno che mi aiuti a dimenticare


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma tranqui, c'e' anche mia moglie che legge, sto solo aspettando che esca :nuke:


Ah be ' . Perché deve uscire?


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Io non devo nascondere nulla ho detto di essere stato fatto cornuto spero che tra di voi ci possa essere qualcuno che mi aiuti a dimenticare


L'unica sfiga che potresti avere e' il regime di comunione dei beni. Se sei in separazione vai da un avvocato, fate la consensuale (non credo le convenga combattere), blocca i suoi contatti skype feisbuk, telegram ecc, comincia ad andare in palestra per darti un po' di self esteem e poi comincia a pascolare nuovi prati


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ah be ' . Perché deve uscire?


In realta' non ne avrebbe motivo, hai ragione, non ho detto niente di falso.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Io non devo nascondere nulla ho detto di essere stato fatto cornuto spero che tra di voi ci possa essere qualcuno che mi aiuti a dimenticare


Leggendoti avrà la possibilità di fare le mosse adeguate. Per caso parlo a nuora perché perché suocera  intenda?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> In realta' non ne avrebbe motivo, hai ragione, non ho detto niente di falso.


Bella lotta. A suon di post.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> L'unica sfiga che potresti avere e' il regime di comunione dei beni. Se sei in separazione vai da un avvocato, fate la consensuale (non credo le convenga combattere), blocca i suoi contatti skype feisbuk, telegram ecc, comincia ad andare in palestra per darti un po' di self esteem e poi comincia a pascolare nuovi prati


Per far intendere a suocera?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Avete raggione non devo scrivere qui ma non mi sento di parlare con nessuno che conosco di queste cose per un Po mi avete aiutato quindi adesso vado grazie di avermi ascoltato è consigliato in un futuro prossimo tornerò  e magari avendo realizzato ci confronteremo ancora meglio a presto


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Avete raggione non devo scrivere qui ma non mi sento di parlare con nessuno che conosco di queste cose per un Po mi avete aiutato quindi adesso vado grazie di avermi ascoltato è consigliato in un futuro prossimo tornerò  e magari avendo realizzato ci confronteremo ancora meglio a presto



che fai ti cancelli anche tu?


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Dissento visto che come sostiene scopavano due volte al giorno e non gli è bastato qualche "problemino c'è....."


Certo che il problemino non è il numero di scopate, questo si era già capito credo


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> che fai ti cancelli anche tu?


Lei e ancora qua non so se si possono cancellare i messaggi È se lo abbia fatto per questo ma ieri si è connessa


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> che fai ti cancelli anche tu?


Non so


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non so


lei si, presumo o in fase


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Lei e ancora qua non so se si possono cancellare i messaggi È se lo abbia fatto per questo ma ieri si è connessa


Tranquillo, intanto i suoi post li avrai già letti penso... magari pure salvati


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Tranquillo, intanto i suoi post li avrai già letti penso... magari pure salvati


 salvati no ma letti tutti aimè


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mari Lea ha detto:
> 
> 
> > Tranquillo, intanto i suoi post li avrai già letti penso... magari pure salvati
> ...


anche quelli privati?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Tranquillo, intanto i suoi post li avrai già letti penso... magari pure salvati


sempre nell'arco delle 12ore


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> anche quelli privati?


di che parlate?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> di che parlate?


di :corna:


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Certo che il problemino non è il numero di scopate, questo si era già capito credo


Non è solo quello Marì e un contorno di cose che mi Ha lasciano allibito da quando siamo sposati tutti i giorni compreso la domenica caffè a letto camino acceso tutti i giorni per farla stare calda in inverno ho sempre cucinato io dico sempre sono state rare le volte che lo ha fatto lei la aiutavo in casa appendevo i panni tutto questo mi usciva spontaneo visto che anche lei lavorava intera giornata per giunta io solo fino alle 14 e anche perché provavo per lei un amore incondizionato ho cercato di farla stare come una regina il mio problema era solo un Po di gelosia che lei dice che era tanta tanta che non la faceva sentire più  libera. Ma che cazzo dice che stava sui forum da un anno e io neanche lo sapevo, uscivano con gli amici anche due volte a settimana visto che non abbiamo figli ecco cosa non capisco anche della sua motivazione


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> anche quelli privati?


No quelli no


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non è solo quello Marì e un contorno di cose che mi Ha lasciano allibito da quando siamo sposati tutti i giorni compreso la domenica caffè a letto camino acceso tutti i giorni per farla stare calda in inverno ho sempre cucinato io dico sempre sono state rare le volte che lo ha fatto lei la aiutavo in casa appendevo i panni tutto questo mi usciva spontaneo visto che anche lei lavorava intera giornata per giunta io solo fino alle 14 e anche perché provavo per lei un amore incondizionato ho cercato di farla stare come una regina il mio problema era solo un Po di gelosia che lei dice che era tanta tanta che non la faceva sentire più  libera. Ma che cazzo dice che stava sui forum da un anno e io neanche lo sapevo, uscivano con gli amici anche due volte a settimana visto che non abbiamo figli ecco cosa non capisco anche della sua motivazione


il troppo storpia


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> sempre nell'arco delle 12ore


No quelli nelle 5 ore prima le 12


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> il troppo storpia


Può sembrare strano ma è proprio così ti dico lei ha maturato l' idea nell' ultimo anno ma io quello che ho detto l' ho sempre fatto sarà stato questo il mio errore


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> No quelli nelle 5 ore prima le 12


certo è che questa giornata la ricorderai nei secoli.


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> di :corna:


e questo è il pane quotidiano del forum.   ma la moglie di Pistacchio è una del forum?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Può sembrare strano ma è proprio così ti dico lei ha maturato l' idea nell' ultimo anno ma io quello che ho detto l' ho sempre fatto sarà stato questo il mio errore


[h=1]Quando torni a casa, tu picchia tua moglie. Tu non sai perché, ma lei si.[/h]


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo è il pane quotidiano del forum.   ma la moglie di Pistacchio è una del forum?


ha detto di si


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> certo è che questa giornata la ricorderai nei secoli.


E già in 5 ore ho scoperto gli ultimi 6 mesi nascosti della sua vita nelle ultime 12 tutti i 10 anni insieme e chi se lo scorsa più


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> [h=1]Quando torni a casa, tu picchia tua moglie. Tu non sai perché, ma lei si.[/h]


Non penso tornerà più a casa


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non penso tornerà più a casa


il morto è ancora caldo. Maidiremai


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> e questo è il pane quotidiano del forum.   ma la moglie di Pistacchio è una del forum?


Sì :miiiii:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Lei e ancora qua non so se si possono cancellare i messaggi È se lo abbia fatto per questo ma ieri si è connessa


Ma lei ti ha specificato il suo Nick?  Confessione piena?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma lei ti ha specificato il suo Nick?  Confessione piena?



ha preso il cellulare e scoperto


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ha preso il cellulare e scoperto


Sti cazzi ma disattivarsi no 
Cioè se non hai segreti ok ma se no che lasci tracce come Pollicino?  :singleeye:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi ma disattivarsi no
> Cioè se non hai segreti ok ma se no che lasci tracce come Pollicino?  :singleeye:


.
io non mi disattivo mai
Però ho l'impronta digitale per aprire il cell
A parte che sono certa al 1000x1000 che mio marito non ha mai guardato il mio cell


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sti cazzi ma disattivarsi no
> Cioè se non hai segreti ok ma se no che lasci tracce come Pollicino?  :singleeye:


Non ha lasciato tracce lei ci sono arrivarrivato io


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non è solo quello Marì e un contorno di cose che mi Ha lasciano allibito da quando siamo sposati tutti i giorni compreso la domenica caffè a letto camino acceso tutti i giorni per farla stare calda in inverno ho sempre cucinato io dico sempre sono state rare le volte che lo ha fatto lei la aiutavo in casa appendevo i panni tutto questo mi usciva spontaneo visto che anche lei lavorava intera giornata per giunta io solo fino alle 14 e anche perché provavo per lei un amore incondizionato ho cercato di farla stare come una regina il mio problema era solo un Po di gelosia che lei dice che era tanta tanta che non la faceva sentire più  libera. Ma che cazzo dice che stava sui forum da un anno e io neanche lo sapevo, uscivano con gli amici anche due volte a settimana visto che non abbiamo figli ecco cosa non capisco anche della sua motivazione


Io intanto, senza saper né leggere né scrivere... farei uno screenshot alle parti più salienti  e metterle da parte, non si sa mai...
Che sei un bravo ragazzo, oggi sconvolto... si capisce bene
non puoi trovare soluzioni in poche ore, 
ora devi cercare di calmarti e sedimentare...
le soluzioni verranno una alla volta quando sarai più sereno...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> io non mi disattivo mai
> Però ho l'impronta digitale per aprire il cell
> A parte che sono certa al 1000x1000 che mio marito non ha mai guardato il mio cell


Boh mi sembra molto curioso il tutto certo  che in passato ci sono capitati qui coniugi che avevano scoperto i consorti qui ...boh...mi augurerei fosse uno scherzo, sul serio


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> io non mi disattivo mai
> Però ho l'impronta digitale per aprire il cell
> A parte che sono certa al 1000x1000 che mio marito non ha mai guardato il mio cell


Non lo facevo neanche io fino a quando ho notato che un giorno si è nascosta mentre mi avvicinai è solo allora che ho deciso di farlo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non ha lasciato tracce lei ci sono arrivarrivato io


hai avuto accesso al suo cellulare, lo hai detto in un post, o sbaglio?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> io non mi disattivo mai
> Però ho l'impronta digitale per aprire il cell
> A parte che sono certa al 1000x1000 che mio marito non ha mai guardato il mio cell


attenzione a quando dormi.......


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> hai avuto accesso al suo cellulare, lo hai detto in un post, o sbaglio?


Si l'ho fatto


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non ha lasciato tracce lei ci sono arrivarrivato io


Cacchio ...keep and Calm

Ti consiglio di aspettare e cercare di ricomporre il tutto a mente fredda, senza affrettarsi a risolvere la cosa in due giorni 
Ti consiglio di tutelare la privacy tua e della tua lei 
Se vuoi cercare di capire da tradito qui come altri traditi sono riusciti a superare noi siamo qui


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Cacchio ...keep and Calm
> 
> Ti consiglio di aspettare e cercare di ricomporre il tutto a mente fredda, senza affrettarsi a risolvere la cosa in due giorni
> Ti consiglio di tutelare la privacy tua e della tua lei
> Se vuoi cercare di capire da tradito qui come altri traditi sono riusciti a superare noi siamo qui



anche lei è qui


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> attenzione a quando dormi.......


.
nel senso che mentre dormo prende il mio dito e lo preme per aprire il cell?


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Io intanto, senza saper né leggere né scrivere... farei uno screenshot alle parti più salienti  e metterle da parte, non si sa mai...
> Che sei un bravo ragazzo, oggi sconvolto... si capisce bene
> non puoi trovare soluzioni in poche ore,
> ora devi cercare di calmarti e sedimentare...
> le soluzioni verranno una alla volta quando sarai più sereno...


ma la lei in questione chi sarebbe?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> nel senso che mentre dormo prende il mio dito e lo preme per aprire il cell?


potrebbe?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la lei in questione chi sarebbe?


..
azz' domanda diretta.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> potrebbe?


.
Non credo proprio


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la lei in questione chi sarebbe?


Ma.non mi sembra il caso lo dica scusa 
Abbi pazienza tanto se lei ha già confessato 
Loro sanno e tanto basta


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> azz' domanda diretta.


Sbagliata peraltro


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Non credo proprio


..
le vie delle corna sono infinite.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Sbagliata peraltro


..
dillo a lui


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Io intanto, senza saper né leggere né scrivere... farei uno screenshot alle parti più salienti  e metterle da parte, non si sa mai...
> Che sei un bravo ragazzo, oggi sconvolto... si capisce bene
> non puoi trovare soluzioni in poche ore,
> ora devi cercare di calmarti e sedimentare...
> le soluzioni verranno una alla volta quando sarai più sereno...


Ha già cancellato tutto quello che doveva ma io ho letto ecco perché penso non potrò mai più perdonarla invece di cercare me si preoccupa di cancellare come se il danno ormai non lo avesse fatto


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> nel senso che mentre dormo prende il mio dito e lo preme per aprire il cell?


Se e' un cellulare basato su android in gran parte dei casi ci sono strade alternative per accedere ai suoi contenuti, basta avere un po' di tempo (che volendo mentre dormi uno puo' anche avere)


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ha già cancellato tutto quello che doveva ma io ho letto ecco perché penso non potrò mai più perdonarla invece di cercare me si preoccupa di cancellare come se il danno ormai non lo avesse fatto


Vabbè quello è  l'istinto ...se l'hai mandata via non è nemmeno facile ora cercarti 
Fai passare qualche giorno e se potete non gettate tutto alle ortiche 
Ci vorrà tempo, lacrime, e forza


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ha già cancellato tutto quello che doveva ma io ho letto ecco perché penso non potrò mai più perdonarla invece di cercare me si preoccupa di cancellare come se il danno ormai non lo avesse fatto


 ..
ti ha cercato, gli hai messo giù il telefono. Ora sta solo rimediando ai casini anche per preservare l'altro che comunque era o è qui.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ma la lei in questione chi sarebbe?


..
se ti interessa, e tu che puoi, vai a vedere chi ha cancellato i msg nelle 12/24 h. O No?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Vabbè io ribadisco spero sia solo un amabile scherzo ...esclusivamente per i protagonisti che almeno non soffrono 

In caso contrario [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] ripeto keep and calm


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> ti ha cercato, gli hai messo giù il telefono. Ora sta solo rimediando ai casini anche per preservare l'altro che comunque era o è qui.


Mia moglie é pentita so come si chiama qui e sull'.altro forum so il nome reale l' età di dov'è  che mi deve preservare ha confessato vado lo trovo lo sfondo e che ho risolto mi che mi torna indietro i miei 10 anni sta cosa


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè io ribadisco spero sia solo un amabile scherzo ...esclusivamente per i protagonisti che almeno non soffrono
> 
> In caso contrario @_pistacchio_ ripeto keep and calm


..
ma giochi con la Germania?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mia moglie é pentita so come si chiama qui e sull'.altro forum so il nome reale l' età di dov'è  che mi deve preservare ha confessato vado lo trovo lo sfondo e che ho risolto mi che mi torna indietro i miei 10 anni sta cosa


Alt stop 
Abbi pazienza ma cosa risolveresti ?
Nulla ti cacci solo in immensi e inenarrabili casini 

Ribadisco fai passare qualche giorno e riprendi il filo a mente fredda


----------



## perplesso (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> se ti interessa, e tu che puoi, vai a vedere chi ha cancellato i msg nelle 12/24 h. O No?


sì sì ora il quadro mi è chiaro.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> ma giochi con la Germania?


La Germania ?
Non ho capito


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mia moglie é pentita so come si chiama qui e sull'.altro forum so il nome reale l' età di dov'è  che mi deve preservare ha confessato vado lo trovo lo sfondo e che ho risolto mi che mi torna indietro i miei 10 anni sta cosa


:calcio:No
sputtanalo   siiiiiiiii


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì ora il quadro mi è chiaro.


Apposto contento


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

*.*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> La Germania ?
> Non ho capito





Blaise53 ha detto:


> :calcio:No
> sputtanalo   siiiiiiiii


...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Apposto contento


Mi dai retta prima di fare cose avventate ci rifletti e cerchi di affrontare tutto con la.massima calma possibile ?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi dai retta prima di fare cose avventate ci rifletti e cerchi di affrontare tutto con la.massima calma possibile ?


Certo Fiammetta leggi bene è proprio quello che ho detto che farò non serve a nulla fare questa cosa non riporterà indietro ad avere la mia storia come prima


----------



## Diletta (10 Marzo 2017)

*...anche questa rondine non fa primavera?*

neanche a farlo apposta: ecco un'altra storia rovinata da un amore precoce.
Se per Pistacchio è stata l'unica donna presumo che sia lo stesso, o molto giù di lì, anche per sua moglie, a parti invertite logicamente.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> neanche a farlo apposta: ecco un'altra storia rovinata da un amore precoce.
> Se per Pistacchio è stata l'unica donna presumo che sia lo stesso, o molto giù di lì, anche per sua moglie, a parti invertite logicamente.


Non proprio abbiamo avuto altre piccole esperienze ma la crescita maggiore l' abbiamo fatta insieme certo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> neanche a farlo apposta: ecco un'altra storia rovinata da un amore precoce.
> Se per Pistacchio è stata l'unica donna presumo che sia lo stesso, o molto giù di lì, anche per sua moglie, a parti invertite logicamente.


..
diletta mia diletta è solo una questione di manico nuovo.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Diletta ha detto:


> neanche a farlo apposta: ecco un'altra storia rovinata da un amore precoce.
> Se per Pistacchio è stata l'unica donna presumo che sia lo stesso, o molto giù di lì, anche per sua moglie, a parti invertite logicamente.


Non ho letto la tua è uguale?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> diletta mia diletta è solo una questione di manico nuovo.


Anche se del  mio era contenta?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Certo Fiammetta leggi bene è proprio quello che ho detto che farò non serve a nulla fare questa cosa non riporterà indietro ad avere la mia storia come prima


ok bravo e se ha voglia di confrontarti di storie qui ne trovi


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> diletta mia diletta è solo una questione di manico nuovo.


Sicuramente......
Non capirò mai perchè si arrivi a banalizzare sempre così stabilendo che si è stufe del manico (che brutta idea per altro ridurre tutto a questo) vecchio


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Anche se del  mio era contenta?


..
il nuovo attrae


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente......
> Non capirò mai perchè si arrivi a banalizzare sempre così stabilendo che si è stufe del manico (che brutta idea per altro ridurre tutto a questo) vecchio


alla fine e' il manico che fa la differenza tra platonico e no (ok anche la lingua in bocca anche se personalmente per me una limonata e' un area grigia)


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sicuramente......
> Non capirò mai perchè si arrivi a banalizzare sempre così stabilendo che si è stufe del manico (che brutta idea per altro ridurre tutto a questo) vecchio


..
alla fine è inutile fare filosofia, è quello il motore della vita


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> alla fine e' il manico che fa la differenza tra platonico e no (ok anche la lingua in bocca anche se personalmente per me una limonata e' un area grigia)


.
ho fatto un discorso diverso.
che non è sempre la voglia di manico nuovo che porta a tradite e soprattutto non è la stanchezza del manico vecchio
La differenza tra platonico e no la conosco


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> alla fine è inutile fare filosofia, è quello il motore della vita


.
Con tutto il rispetto, la tua probabilmente


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Mi dispiace...

Nella situazione negativa, aver potuto leggerla è però una agevolazioni per provare a capire..

Io non la butterei sul manico, che comunque paragonare i manici non ha senso...quello dell'altro è semplicemente nuovo...quindi imparagonabile al vissuto con te. 

Non la butterei neanche sul pentimento. Mica sei il suo confessore, che con dieci ave le rimetti i peccati 

È inoltre una conoscenza virtuale, è più che altro basata su immaginari che su realtà 
Uscire dal virtuale non è semplicemente toccarsi.  

Conoscere dal vero una conoscenza virtuale e renderla davvero reale non è così scontato, e spesso le immagini virtuali, essendo autoindotte e autocostruite parlano più dei desideri di ognuno, che dei desideri comuni, che hanno invece bisogno di tempo e condivisione e intenzionalita' per essere vissuti

La butterei sul capire che cosa ha tua moglie che le manca. E su questo non le farei il minimo sconto. 

In bocca al lupo


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì ora il quadro mi è chiaro.


anche a me senza i superpoteri :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Mi dispiace...
> 
> Nella situazione negativa, aver potuto leggerla è però una agevolazioni per provare a capire..
> 
> ...


Ma io ho capito che c'è stato l'incontro
O non ho capito io?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Con tutto il rispetto, la tua probabilmente


 ..
è stato l'ammore a farti fare scopate extra?


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito che c'è stato l'incontro
> O non ho capito io?


Ho capito che c'è stato

Ma dubito che qualche incontro sciolta le immagini costruite prima nel virtuale. Ci vuol tempo e conoscenza. 

Io e G. Ci abbiam messo quasi un anno, ma noi siamo pignoli e strani. 

In media almeno tre o quattro mesi però servono. Anche se dipende da quanto si è stati nel virtuale prima di passare al reale e su cosa si è costruito. 

Se si è costruito l'ammmore...ecco..è diverso che se si è costruito lo scopare

Non lo dico io eh. 

Esistono studi molto interessanti a riguardo.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> è stato l'ammore a farti fare scopate extra?


no
Tra amore e cercare un manico nuovo ci sono mille sentimenti e/o motivazioni


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> no
> Tra amore e cercare un manico nuovo ci sono mille sentimenti e/o motivazioni


Tra amore e cercare un manico nuovo ci sono mille sentimenti e/o motivazioni* ipocrite*


----------



## insane (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tra amore e cercare un manico nuovo ci sono mille sentimenti e/o motivazioni* ipocrite*


oggi sei in formissima!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ho capito che c'è stato
> 
> Ma dubito che qualche incontro sciolta le immagini costruite prima nel virtuale. Ci vuol tempo e conoscenza.
> 
> ...


.
Mi fermerei al grassetto
Se leggo ancora la parola amore mi riempio di bolle giuro


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> oggi sei in formissima!


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tra amore e cercare un manico nuovo ci sono mille sentimenti e/o motivazioni* ipocrite*


.
Probabilmente a volte si e a volte no
Ma comunque come vedi l'amore o il manico possono anche non c'entrare. Rispondevo a questo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> oggi sei in formissima!


..
aspetta che ora arrivano i pezzi da 90 e cominceranno la loro logorroica disquisizione.:rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi fermerei al grassetto
> Se leggo ancora la parola amore mi riempio di bolle giuro


Di desensibilizzo io e ti sensibilizzi tu? :rotfl:

In effetti avrei dovuto scrivere ammmmore:carneval:

Però è vero, il verbo chiave è costruire inteso come fare nella propria testa Vs co_costruire.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Probabilmente a volte si e a volte no
> Ma comunque come vedi l'amore o il manico possono anche non c'entrare. Rispondevo a questo


..
della serie 50 sfumature di corna.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> della serie 50 sfumature di corna.


.
Se vogliamo confrontarci sono disponibile, se dobbiamo buttarla in caciara anche no. Scusami


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> aspetta che ora arrivano i pezzi da 90 e cominceranno la loro logorroica disquisizione.:rotfl:


Se ti riferisci a me, oggi sono di corsa:carneval:

Quindi non ho tempo per essere logorroica

Mi preparo per il week end e disquisiro' con lui...mai provato, tu, farlo schiena a schiena vedendo mano a mano come occupare le mani mentre la mente viaggia? 

Potresti pure divertirti...l'amore come il sesso...fosse legato al manico, basterebbe un dildo ben fatto... E ce n'è di molto soddisfacente..

Già solo un cazzo(reale) anche solo usato come dillo,  è un pochetto di più del manico per il manico:carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se vogliamo confrontarci sono disponibile, se dobbiamo buttarla in caciara anche no. Scusami


..
quando l'ipocrisia travalica la tastiera va da sola. Le mie opinioni le rappresento così, se pensi che la butto in caciara sei libera di non rispondere alle mie "provocazioni" come sono libero io di farlo. Se poi esiste un decalogo di comportamento, a cui siamo sottoposti, dimmi dove posso trovarlo.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Se ti riferisci a me, oggi sono di corsa:carneval:
> 
> Quindi non ho tempo per essere logorroica
> 
> ...


..
fuori uno.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ma io ho capito che c'è stato l'incontro
> O non ho capito io?


Si c' è stato


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> quando l'ipocrisia travalica la tastiera va da sola. Le mie opinioni le rappresento così, se pensi che la butto in caciara sei libera di non rispondere alle mie "provocazioni" come sono libero io di farlo. Se poi esiste un decalogo di comportamento, a cui siamo sottoposti, dimmi dove posso trovarlo.


.
No no nessun decalogo ci mancherebbe
Mi sembrava educato dirti in che termini io interagisco. Chiarito questo liberi tutti e soprattutto c'è posto per tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> aspetta che ora arrivano i pezzi da 90 e cominceranno la loro logorroica disquisizione.:rotfl:


Io sono arrivata da un pezzo :rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> fuori uno.


Si...ma poi torno

Edit: guarda che ti ho risposto di là...e avevo tempo


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Io sono arrivata da un pezzo :rotfl:


..
a voi la parola guru del forum


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Si...ma poi torno
> 
> Edit: guarda che ti ho risposto di là...e avevo tempo


..
"ove" di grazia?


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> "ove" di grazia?


Nel 3d comunicare, in amore e sesso 

Distratto 

Edit : mi piace quel "di grazia" alco::lipstick:


----------



## Frithurik (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ciao a tutti sono un nuovo consapevole cornuto (È la prima volta che lo pronuncio da quando lo so) sono iscritto da poco e non ho ancora letto molto. Perché l' ho fatto? Perché spero, da quel po che ho letto di trovare in questo forum persone in grado di farmi arrivare alla consapevolezza di questa mia nuova realtà. Della mia storia non dirò molto in questa fase c'è ne sono troppe simili alla mia ,-vi romperei, come cominciare quindi, l' ho scoperto e io ho avuto solo lei per 10 anni. Non so cosa voglio so di amarla ancora sono qui per scoprirlo
> .


opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
Rilassati, e possibilmente direi di fare un sunto delle ultime 24h.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> a voi la parola guru del forum


Beh non non hai nemmeno letta ? :incazzato:


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Mi chiama non rispondo manda un WhatsApp non scrivere le tue cose li sopra quindi sta leggendo ma lei lo ha fatto per un anno che vorrà dire? Perché io non lo devo fare?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Frithurik ha detto:


> opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
> Rilassati, e possibilmente direi di fare un sunto delle ultime 24h.


Grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mi chiama non rispondo manda un WhatsApp non scrivere le tue cose li sopra quindi sta leggendo ma lei lo ha fatto per un anno che vorrà dire? Perché io non lo devo fare?


 ..
presumo anche LUI ti sta leggendo.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Nel 3d comunicare, in amore e sesso
> 
> Distratto
> 
> Edit : mi piace quel "di grazia" alco::lipstick:



..
la vecchiaia incombe qualche sinapsi saltata et voilà


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mi chiama non rispondo manda un WhatsApp non scrivere le tue cose li sopra quindi sta leggendo ma lei lo ha fatto per un anno che vorrà dire? Perché io non lo devo fare?


.
Mi metto nei suoi panni avendo anche io tradito. Probabilmente quando si racconta di se non si ha la percezione di come sarebbe per l'altro leggere
Ora lei è dall'altra parte e non deve essere il massimo
Dopodichè credo che tu abbia lo stesso diritto che ha avuto lei di cercare sfogo e conforto e confronto dove meglio credi.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Mi chiama non rispondo manda un WhatsApp non scrivere le tue cose li sopra quindi sta leggendo ma lei lo ha fatto per un anno che vorrà dire? Perché io non lo devo fare?


perché quando è  la propria vita ad essere esposta di colpo si capiscono tante cose 
Forse....
O forse no ...
L'onestà intellettuale fa la differenza


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> la vecchiaia incombe qualche sinapsi saltata et voilà



Te pensa quanto poco basta...semplificazioni

:carneval:


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> presumo anche LUI ti sta leggendo.


Sicuramente ma io la coscienza c' è l'ho pulita a me passerà primo o poi è la loro quella sporca che ha rovinato un matrimonio con una storia di 10 anni


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sicuramente ma io la coscienza c' è l'ho pulita a me passerà primo o poi è la loro quella sporca che ha rovinato un matrimonio con una storia di 10 anni


..
che tu sappia è sposato?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> che tu sappia è sposato?


Mi ha detto di si


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> E già in 5 ore ho scoperto gli ultimi 6 mesi nascosti della sua vita nelle ultime 12 tutti i 10 anni insieme e chi se lo scorsa più


Ciao Pistacchio.. 

Tu ti devi calmare adesso, lo capisci?
Sei sconvolto, ti devi calmare.. Dominare. Non farti travolgere dall'emotività.

Ci siam passati in diversi, ti devi calmare, davvero.

Sono ore pesantissime in cui ogni dito che muovi può esser qualcosa di cui ti pentì dopo

Calmati... È il mio appello x te.

Per ragionare c'è tempo, qui, con lei.. Prenditelo tutto.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (10 Marzo 2017)

Scusa pistacchio ma tua moglie era iscritta qui perché era _in difficoltà_ o era tranquilla e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> che tu sappia è sposato?





PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa pistacchio ma tua moglie era iscritta qui perché era _in difficoltà_ o era tranquilla?


Beh chi scrive qui benissimo non sta nella sua vita per un verso o per un altro 
Non a caso si chiama tradimento.net


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Scusa pistacchio ma tua moglie era iscritta qui perché era _in difficoltà_ o era tranquilla e nel pieno delle sue facoltà mentali?


Va a finire che tutti e tre si parleranno in questo 3D.


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Va a finire che tutti e tre si parleranno in questo 3D.


A me continuano ad arrivare WhatsApp e chiamate


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> A me continuano ad arrivare WhatsApp e chiamate


Mi sembra normale


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> A me continuano ad arrivare WhatsApp e chiamate


Se vuole può parlarti qui.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Se vuole può parlarti qui.


Ma sarà il caso si parlino in privato 
Se [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] se la sente può rispondere alle sue chiamate


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ma non poteva lasciarmi, perché tradire non penso di essere la colpa del mio male, di certo colpe ne ho nella storia durata 10 anni ma non è un motivo per tradire se ti senti soffocata lasciami Non dirmi di si se ti chiedo mi vuoi sposare


Va già bene che non abbiate figli....nei sei mesi di relazione con l'altro, com'era il sesso tra voi?


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sarà il caso si parlino in privato
> Se [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] se la sente può rispondere alle sue chiamate


Uno scontro a due? Qua c'è una sorta di moderazione.


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

*Lui*

Non vorrei essere nei panni del terzo.


----------



## twinpeaks (10 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION]

Quando ha iniziato a fantasticare sul tradimento di sua moglie? Appena vi siete conosciuti, più tardi in un momento preciso...?


----------



## MariLea (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> A me continuano ad arrivare WhatsApp e chiamate


Sono più agitati di te perché abbiamo capito chi sono  e non ci hanno fatto una bella figura...
Tu calmati, come ti ripeto io e tanti altri,
prenditi una camomilla o qualcosa che riesca a farti rilassare un pochino,
poi sfogati pure quanto ti pare...


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Uno scontro a due? Qua c'è una sorta di moderazione.


A me non sembra il caso ...poi faranno loro 
Io al loro posto eviterei uno scontro all'ok corral


----------



## francoff (10 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Sono più agitati di te perché abbiamo capito chi sono  e non ci hanno fatto una bella figura...
> Tu calmati, come ti ripeto io e tanti altri,
> prenditi una camomilla o qualcosa che riesca a farti rilassare un pochino,
> poi sfogati pure quanto ti pare...


Io non ho capito chi siano


----------



## Skorpio (10 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me non sembra il caso ...poi faranno loro
> Io al loro posto eviterei uno scontro all'ok corral


Quoto
Cosi come caccie alle streghe ( [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ho il problema della i ancora, qui ci va? )

Il terzo è nessuno.

Anche perché leggendo rapidamente ho capito che forse ahimè ci son anche quarti e quinti (skype??)


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> Cosi come caccie alle streghe ( [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] ho il problema della i ancora, qui ci va? )
> 
> Il terzo è nessuno.
> ...


Anche perché "la caccia alla strega" non fa parte di noi 


E spero sempre sia un brutto scherzo  ( brutto per chi lo fa non per chi lo legge in buona fede  )


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quoto
> Cosi come caccie alle streghe ( @_Brunetta_ ho il problema della i ancora, qui ci va? )
> 
> Il terzo è nessuno.
> ...


Non ci va. La regola è facile se prima di CIA e GIA c'è una consonante al plurale la i cade.


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' e aveva bisogno anche dell'extra?


Allora la cosa si ripeterà.....da tenere in conto per una eventuale vita assieme. L'ipotesi dello scambismo va' poi ben valutata....ma del resto se l'ha sposata conosceva le sue caratteristiche. A volte tra il dire ed il fare....un conto è una fantasia, un altro la cruda verità del reale. Intanto lei ha violato unilateralmente le regole che si stavano stilando, portandosi avanti col lavoro.Se fosse stata scioccata dalla proposta di lui, si sarebbe dovuta indignare; oppure ha reagito come ha reagito, comunque sbagliando!
Una relazione è una relazione....magari non finalizzata al solo sesso.....


----------



## stany (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non è solo quello Marì e un contorno di cose che mi Ha lasciano allibito da quando siamo sposati tutti i giorni compreso la domenica caffè a letto camino acceso tutti i giorni per farla stare calda in inverno ho sempre cucinato io dico sempre sono state rare le volte che lo ha fatto lei la aiutavo in casa appendevo i panni tutto questo mi usciva spontaneo visto che anche lei lavorava intera giornata per giunta io solo fino alle 14 e anche perché provavo per lei un amore incondizionato ho cercato di farla stare come una regina il mio problema era solo un Po di gelosia che lei dice che era tanta tanta che non la faceva sentire più  libera. Ma che cazzo dice che stava sui forum da un anno e io neanche lo sapevo, uscivano con gli amici anche due volte a settimana visto che non abbiamo figli ecco cosa non capisco anche della sua motivazione


Cause genetiche ......


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

*..*

Pistacchio ci sei?


----------



## pistacchio (10 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pistacchio ci sei?


Sto prendendo una camomilla


----------



## Nocciola (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto prendendo una camomilla


Buona idea 
Quella aiuta...da l'idea di una coccola


----------



## Blaise53 (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto prendendo una camomilla


Ti sei calmato?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto prendendo una camomilla


Bravo


----------



## ipazia (10 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto prendendo una camomilla


Bene...


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Qualcuno mi fa un riassunto?


Pistacchio ha scritto qui perché ha scoperto che sia moglie è  un utente che secondo lui ha intrecciato una relazione extra con un altro utente 
Più o meno il sunto è  questo


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pistacchio ha scritto qui perché ha scoperto che sia moglie è  un utente che secondo lui ha intrecciato una relazione extra con un altro utente
> Più o meno il sunto è  questo


Scoop!

Che strano. Sono cose che non succedono mai.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Scoop!
> 
> Che strano. Sono cose che non succedono mai.


 succede in vari ambiti, ci sta anche qui


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> succede in vari ambiti, ci sta anche qui


No qui no.
Le utenti non vogliono molestie.


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> No qui no.
> Le utenti non vogliono molestie.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


>


:mexican:


----------



## Fiammetta (10 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :mexican:


"Strunz" :rotfl:  fai il paio con [MENTION=4948]PresidentLBJ[/MENTION]


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Ma tranqui, c'e' anche mia moglie che legge, sto solo aspettando che esca :nuke:



Non si faranno mai "vedere" per un contraddittorio troppo complicato e poi ci vogliono le "palle".


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non penso tornerà più a casa


per tua volontà o pensi che già abbia preso un'altra strada????


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> anche lei è qui



e faranno di tutto per non essere scoperti dagli utenti. Sai che figura di merda. sono curioso di leggere quello che scrivevano. qualcuno ha qualche idea di chi possano essere.



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma.non mi sembra il caso lo dica scusa
> Abbi pazienza tanto se lei ha già confessato
> Loro sanno e tanto basta



Fiamma ma io sono curioso di leggere le "stronzate" che scrivevano. di loro non mi può "fregar di meno".



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vabbè quello è  l'istinto ...se l'hai mandata via non è nemmeno facile ora cercarti
> Fai passare qualche giorno e se potete non gettate tutto alle ortiche
> Ci vorrà tempo, lacrime, e forza


Fiamma ma veramente pensi che questa storia possa essere salvata????? ma dai.......



pistacchio ha detto:


> Mia moglie é pentita so come si chiama qui e sull'.altro forum so il nome reale l' età di dov'è  che mi deve preservare ha confessato vado lo trovo lo sfondo e che ho risolto mi che mi torna indietro i miei 10 anni sta cosa


scusami ma perché in questi dieci anni insieme sul forum lei cosa scriveva solo cose negative?????



perplesso ha detto:


> sì sì ora il quadro mi è chiaro.


nel senso che hai capito chi sono????????



farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Mi metto nei suoi panni avendo anche io tradito. Probabilmente quando si racconta di se non si ha la percezione di come sarebbe per l'altro leggere
> Ora lei è dall'altra parte e non deve essere il massimo
> Dopodichè credo che tu abbia lo stesso diritto che ha avuto lei di cercare sfogo e conforto e confronto dove meglio credi.



Concordo, ma si è messa lei in questa condizione. a questo ponto dovrebbe avere il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto e confrontarsi, ma dubito che ciò accada , visti i "soggetti".


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma ma io sono curioso di leggere le "stronzate" che scrivevano. di loro non mi può "fregar di meno".


Quali stronzate ?
E comunque si mi sa che almeno uno ne ha scritte pure troppe :rotfl:
Però siamo corretti ...via..direi che dover chiedere aiuto a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] nel momento del bisogno sia stata una lezione di vita :maestra:
 [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] dal canto suo poteva togliersi delle gran soddisfazioni ma si sa che siam Signori 

E non sarebbe il solo caso


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma ma veramente pensi che questa storia possa essere salvata????? ma dai.......


Ogni storia può esser salvata 
Certo ci deve esser una volontà reciproca 

IT ieri su happy hour ti ho fatto gli auguri ...fine OT


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto prendendo una camomilla


Spero tu sia riuscito a riposare


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Concordo, ma si è messa lei in questa condizione. a questo ponto dovrebbe avere il coraggio di uscire allo scoperto e confrontarsi, ma dubito che ciò accada , visti i "soggetti".


Io credo che l'importante sia che ne parlino tra loro anche senza pubblico indipendentemente dal fatto che [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] abbia il diritto di sfogarsi e chiedere aiuto qui. 
Per me sono due cose separate
Lui un utente in un momento davvero pesante e difficile che chiede conforto aiuto e ha bisogno di capire, e poi c'è la coppia che come per tutti noi nella vita vera cercherà di capire cosa sia possibile fare. A me di fare da pubblico qui non interessa molto se non é quello che entrambi vogliono.
Se fossi io lei qui non scriverei ma di sicuro non chiederei a [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] di non farlo. Non è nella posizione di chiedere al momento. 
L'altro sapeva che con una donna sposata qualche rischio lo corri. Resto dell'idea che ho sempre avuto che lui in questo momento non deve essere il pensiero di [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION]


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che l'importante sia che ne parlino tra loro anche senza pubblico indipendentemente dal fatto che [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] abbia il diritto di sfogarsi e chiedere aiuto qui.
> Per me sono due cose separate
> Lui un utente in un momento davvero pesante e difficile che chiede conforto aiuto e ha bisogno di capire, e poi c'è la coppia che come per tutti noi nella vita vera cercherà di capire cosa sia possibile fare. A me di fare da pubblico qui non interessa molto se non é quello che entrambi vogliono.
> Se fossi io lei qui non scriverei ma di sicuro non chiederei a [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] di non farlo. Non è nella posizione di chiedere al momento.
> L'altro sapeva che con una donna sposata qualche rischio lo corri. Resto dell'idea che ho sempre avuto che lui in questo momento non deve essere il pensiero di [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION]


Quoto


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che l'importante sia che ne parlino tra loro anche senza pubblico indipendentemente dal fatto che [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] abbia il diritto di sfogarsi e chiedere aiuto qui.
> Per me sono due cose separate
> Lui un utente in un momento davvero pesante e difficile che chiede conforto aiuto e ha bisogno di capire, e poi c'è la coppia che come per tutti noi nella vita vera cercherà di capire cosa sia possibile fare. A me di fare da pubblico qui non interessa molto se non é quello che entrambi vogliono.
> Se fossi io lei qui non scriverei ma di sicuro non chiederei a [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] di non farlo. Non è nella posizione di chiedere al momento.
> L'altro sapeva che con una donna sposata qualche rischio lo corri. Resto dell'idea che ho sempre avuto che lui in questo momento non deve essere il pensiero di [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION]


Ma non erano utentesse in difficoltà? Guai a provarci anatema ...mi sembra fosse questa la  regoletta ?


Oggi mi sa che sono mod STRONZA


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non erano utentesse in difficoltà? Guai a provarci anatema ...mi sembra fosse questa la  regoletta ?
> 
> 
> Oggi mi sa che sono mod STRONZA


Nun ce scito' a capì nu'piffero


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che l'importante sia che ne parlino tra loro anche senza pubblico indipendentemente dal fatto che @_pistacchio_ abbia il diritto di sfogarsi e chiedere aiuto qui.
> Per me sono due cose separate
> Lui un utente in un momento davvero pesante e difficile che chiede conforto aiuto e ha bisogno di capire, e poi c'è la coppia che come per tutti noi nella vita vera cercherà di capire cosa sia possibile fare. A me di fare da pubblico qui non interessa molto se non é quello che entrambi vogliono.
> Se fossi io lei qui non scriverei ma di sicuro non chiederei a @_pistacchio_ di non farlo. Non è nella posizione di chiedere al momento.
> L'altro sapeva che con una donna sposata qualche rischio lo corri. Resto dell'idea che ho sempre avuto che lui in questo momento non deve essere il pensiero di @_pistacchio_


Quoto.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Nun ce scito' a capì nu'piffero


Hai ragione


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Hai ragione


Fia,non volevo mi dessi ragione,ma delucidazioni,se tu sai qualcosa.
Anche in mp,se ritieni


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Fia,non volevo mi dessi ragione,ma delucidazioni,se tu sai qualcosa.


 mp


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non erano utentesse in difficoltà? Guai a provarci anatema ...mi sembra fosse questa la  regoletta ?
> 
> 
> Oggi mi sa che sono mod STRONZA


A ME MI sa che l'unico coglione che qui dentro questa regoletta l'ha presa sul serio, tanto x cambiare, sono io 

Me lo diceva sempre la mia nonnina:

"Non perché una donna te la da, vuol dire che questa sia in difficoltà"


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> A ME MI sa che l'unico coglione che qui dentro questa regoletta l'ha presa sul serio, tanto x cambiare, sono io
> 
> Me lo diceva sempre la mia nonnina:
> 
> "Non perché una donna te la da, vuol dire che questa sia in difficoltà"


:rotfl: tu in effetti sei eccessivamente corretto


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ogni storia può esser salvata
> Certo ci deve esser una volontà reciproca
> 
> IT ieri su happy hour ti ho fatto gli auguri ...fine OT


Ti ho ringraziato per gli auguri nella sezione che non ho guardato ieri.
Ma tu sei una precisa ehhhhhhhhhh. Sai i compleanni di tutti. Brava



Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non erano utentesse in difficoltà? Guai a provarci anatema ...mi sembra fosse questa la  regoletta ?
> 
> 
> Oggi mi sa che sono mod STRONZA


allora anche tu sai....... solo io non ho capito chi sono e che palle.
dammi qualche altro indizio 



Fiammetta ha detto:


> mp


a chi si e chi no.... hai delle preferenze e non stà bene......


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Ci sono tanti modi per confessare comunque


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> allora anche tu sai....... solo io non ho capito chi sono e che palle.
> dammi qualche altro indizio


Siamo in due


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> a chi si e chi no.... hai delle preferenze e non stà bene......


Se parli di me,ho fatto delle avans spudorate a Fiammetta,pensando fosse il momento giusto,visto questo 3d,ma mi ha dato un duemila di picche,quindi nessuna preferenza.
Prova tu,magari le tue tecniche seduttive avranno più successo delle mie.


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se parli di me,ho fatto delle avans spudorate a Fiammetta,pensando fosse il momento giusto,visto questo 3d,ma mi ha dato un duemila di picche,quindi nessuna preferenza.
> Prova tu,magari le tue tecniche seduttive avranno più successo delle mie.


Naturalmente scherzavo,meglio precisarlo....


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Naturalmente scherzavo,meglio precisarlo....


Ormai è tardi


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ormai è tardi


..rda!


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quali stronzate ?
> E comunque si mi sa che almeno uno ne ha scritte pure troppe :rotfl:
> Però siamo corretti ...via..direi che dover chiedere aiuto a [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] nel momento del bisogno sia stata una lezione di vita :maestra:
> [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] dal canto suo poteva togliersi delle gran soddisfazioni ma si sa che siam Signori
> ...


Mi auto cito per spiegare al reo confesso che seppure l'amministratore potrebbe avere degli obblighi esclusivamente etico e morali...per alcuni soggetti l'adempimento di questi obblighi non sarebbe necessario 
Impara ad essere umile imbecille 
Scusate l'OT

perplesso lo vogliamo ripulire sto luogo dando una Bella cesoiata?


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mi auto cito per spiegare al reo confesso che seppure l'amministratore potrebbe avere degli obblighi esclusivamente etico e morali...per alcuni soggetti l'adempimento di questi obblighi non sarebbe necessario
> Impara ad essere umile imbecille
> Scusate l'OT
> 
> perplesso lo vogliamo ripulire sto luogo dando una Bella cesoiata?


NON mi dire che ti ha contattato lo stronzone.....


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Quali stronzate ?
> E comunque si mi sa che almeno uno ne ha scritte pure troppe :rotfl:
> Però siamo corretti ...via..direi che dover chiedere aiuto a @_perplesso_ nel momento del bisogno sia stata una lezione di vita :maestra:
> @_perplesso_ dal canto suo poteva togliersi delle gran soddisfazioni ma si sa che siam Signori
> ...


L'ennesima conferma (casomai ce ne fosse stato bisogno e non ce n'è) che @_perplesso_ è un gran signore.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> NON mi dire che ti ha contattato lo stronzone.....


Ma non dico nulla se non che é ora di ripulire sto posto di diversi soggetti inutili


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non dico nulla se non che é ora di ripulire sto posto di diversi soggetti inutili


Io temo che come al solito si confonda l amministratore con lo zione buono che toglie sempre i nipotini dai pasticci in cui si ficcano

Ecco.. Credo che il web (non solo qui dentro) non sia posto da bambini viziati in attesa dello zio buono

E nei pasticci in cui ci si pianta bisogna saperne uscir da soli, al di la degli aiuti che verranno


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io temo che come al solito si confonda l amministratore con lo zione buono che toglie sempre i nipotini dai pasticci in cui si ficcano
> 
> Ecco.. Credo che il web (non solo qui dentro) non sia posto da bambini viziati in attesa dello zio buono
> 
> E nei pasticci in cui ci si pianta bisogna saperne uscir da soli, al di la degli aiuti che verranno


Più che altro non é che un giorno è uno stronzo maniaco morto di figa ecc ecc e poi improvvisamente deve diventare lo zio buono
nel momento del bisogno. 
Spero solo che serva a capire che forse su di lui si è presa una cantonata (un altro un minimo di rivalsa se la sarebbe presa) e soprattutto che a quanto pare siamo tutti umani e che nessuno é immune da scivoloni (se così lo vohliamo chiamare)


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

credo che stiamo parlando di cose che a Pistacchio non interessano e non devono interessare.

i 3 lati del triangolo hanno tutti facoltà di parola.   abbiamo persino una stanza ad hoc del forum per queste cose.


io tornerei IT per rispetto nei confronti di Pistacchio.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che stiamo parlando di cose che a Pistacchio non interessano e non devono interessare.
> 
> i 3 lati del triangolo hanno tutti facoltà di parola.   abbiamo persino una stanza ad hoc del forum per queste cose.
> 
> ...


Ultimo OT
Non ricordo se oltre s dire che sei un signore ho detto che sei un noioso maestrino


----------



## perplesso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ultimo OT
> Non ricordo se oltre s dire che sei un signore ho detto che sei un noioso maestrino


ti sei dimenticata di dire che sono io che insegno a quelli della CIA come si spiano messaggi,mail e quant'altro


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata di dire che sono io che insegno a quelli della CIA come si spiano messaggi,mail e quant'altro


Non volevo darti modo di darti delle arie


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ecco perfetto è proprio quello che cerco di dire grazie di nuovo insane
> Sarebbe stato un vero trionfo, anche perché nell' ultimo tempo andavamo che era una bellezza pensa che mi ha persino detto basta riposiamoci un Po non possiamo fare così(parlo di due volte al giorno almeno). Non sto dicendo di essere un super uomo ma credo di avere una libido abbastanza elevata quindi da questo punto di vista penso  che non gli stavo facendo mancare niente





Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' e aveva bisogno anche dell'extra?


 allora non avete capito ancora!! Non è il sesso l'unico motore di un rapporto.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> allora non avete capito ancora!! Non è il sesso l'unico motore di un rapporto.


Diciamo che nel motore il pistone ha la sua valenza.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

*..*

Pistacchio ciao come stai?


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata di dire che sono io che insegno a quelli della CIA come si spiano messaggi,mail e quant'altro


ed io mi riferivo esattamente a questo... :up:

chiuso OT


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Più che altro non é che un giorno è uno stronzo maniaco morto di figa ecc ecc e poi improvvisamente deve diventare lo zio buono
> nel momento del bisogno.
> Spero solo che serva a capire che forse su di lui si è presa una cantonata (un altro un minimo di rivalsa se la sarebbe presa) e soprattutto che a quanto pare siamo tutti umani e che nessuno é immune da scivoloni (se così lo vohliamo chiamare)


Ed io a luglio agosto che dicevo?
Peraltro sono a  conoscenza di altri gravi scivoloni di altri soggetti e mi viene giusto da ridere 
Vabbè 
  [MENTION=4500]perplesso[/MENTION] io sposterei gli OT su un 3D intitolato
"A quale culo tocca ?"


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] scusami di aver deviato il tuo 3D


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Se parli di me,ho fatto delle avans spudorate a Fiammetta,pensando fosse il momento giusto,visto questo 3d,ma mi ha dato un duemila di picche,quindi nessuna preferenza.
> Prova tu,magari le tue tecniche seduttive avranno più successo delle mie.



Trilo hai sbagliato persona per le avans, Fiamma è "incorruttibile"


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Trilo hai sbagliato persona per le avans, Fiamma è "incorruttibile"


Ma de che!!! :carneval: no no sono umana ...

Voi avanzate pure ...al limite vi mando a quel paese :rofl: sempre con affetto, però


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma non dico nulla se non che é ora di ripulire sto posto di diversi soggetti inutili


Fiamma non incazzarti non ne vale la pena. 
In risposta a Farfy, il coraggio che io intendevo (mentre generalmente la penso come te che "i panni sporchi si lavano in famiglia) era dovuto al fatto che il primo utente che avrebbe accennato alla conoscenza dei personaggi in questione  sarebbe stato contatto in privato. Bravi nascondetevi che è meglio.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Io temo che come al solito si confonda l amministratore con lo zione buono che toglie sempre i nipotini dai pasticci in cui si ficcano
> 
> Ecco.. Credo che il web (non solo qui dentro) non sia posto da bambini viziati in attesa dello zio buono
> 
> E nei pasticci in cui ci si pianta bisogna saperne uscir da soli, al di la degli aiuti che verranno



Quotone e di + dote rara.


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma de che!!! :carneval: no no sono umana ...
> 
> Voi avanzate pure ...al limite vi mando a quel paese :rofl: sempre con affetto, però


Fiamma ho smesso da tempo di fare avances a chi che sia, adesso faccio il bravo (è difficile...... ma ci riesco)


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Fiamma ho smesso da tempo di fare avances a chi che sia, adesso faccio il bravo (è difficile...... ma ci riesco)


Sei nel forum giusto allora
Qui o fanno i bravi o chiacchierano a vanvera 
Prima o poi noi donne troveremo un altro forum
La sto buttando in caciara ahahah


----------



## pistacchio (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Spero tu sia riuscito a riposare


E da ieri che bevo camomille ma non mi stanno dando coccole ma schiaffi


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> E da ieri che bevo camomille ma non mi stanno dando coccole ma schiaffi


Chi? Come? 
Troppa camomilla fa l'effetto opposto, sappilo


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sei nel forum giusto allora
> Qui o fanno i bravi o chiacchierano a vanvera
> *Prima o poi noi donne troveremo un altro forum*
> La sto buttando in caciara ahahah


e sei sicura he troverai "personcine" brave come noi'??????
Con noi siete al "sicuro" al massimo possiamo farci una "mangiata" insieme.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> E da ieri che bevo camomille ma non mi stanno dando coccole ma schiaffi


Ti coccoliamo noi 

Magari mangia anche qualcosa 

Se spulci nel confessionale troverai diverse storie interessanti da leggere 
Ti segnalo quella di [MENTION=5392]danny[/MENTION] di [MENTION=5789]Stark72[/MENTION] di [MENTION=7035]francoff[/MENTION] ma insomma ce ne sono


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e sei sicura he troverai "personcine" brave come noi'??????
> Con noi siete al "sicuro" al massimo possiamo farci una "mangiata" insieme.


In effetti...ripensandoci restiamo


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e sei sicura he troverai "personcine" brave come noi'??????
> Con noi siete al "sicuro" al massimo possiamo farci una "mangiata" insieme.


Ti sei uno che sa mangiare bene  secondo me puoi consigliare posticini sfiziosi dove mangiare 
Stra bene


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> E da ieri che bevo camomille ma non mi stanno dando coccole ma schiaffi


Eh purtroppo non è che fanno miracoli, le camomille...


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti...ripensandoci restiamo


Brave e non ve ne pentirete....... promesso.......


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ti sei uno che sa mangiare bene  secondo me puoi consigliare posticini sfiziosi dove mangiare
> Stra bene


Si, è una mia grande passione, non solo mangiare ma anche cucinare.
Sto lavorando in questi mesi con alcune aziende che si occupano di ristorazione, puoi immaginare, stò più in cucina ad apprendere che con i titolari a fare il lavoro per cui sono pagato. Prima o poi mi cacciano.
Se venite dalle mie parti avvisatemi vi do qualche diritta.:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Si, è una mia grande passione, non solo mangiare ma anche cucinare.
> Sto lavorando in questi mesi con alcune aziende che si occupano di ristorazione, puoi immaginare, stò più in cucina ad apprendere che con i titolari a fare il lavoro per cui sono pagato. Prima o poi mi cacciano.
> Se venite dalle mie parti avvisatemi vi do qualche diritta.:up:


Ok grazie


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ok grazie


E' un piacere


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> In effetti...ripensandoci restiamo


:rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Qui o fanno i bravi o chiacchierano a vanvera


Vai a fare in culo


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Vai a fare in culo


E sono anche sempre molto galanti ahahah
E qui mi fermo...non vorrei ripescare tra i tristi ricordi che ci riguardano


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> E sono anche sempre molto galanti ahahah
> E qui mi fermo...non vorrei ripescare tra i tristi ricordi che ci riguardano


Visti i vostri trascorsi dovevi aspettartelo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> e sei sicura he troverai "personcine" brave come noi'??????
> Con noi siete al "sicuro" al massimo possiamo farci una "mangiata" insieme.


E queste sarebbero le tue tecniche seduttive?
Allora sei un disonesto che usa metodi coercitivi non ammessi,tra l'altro io a Fiammetta,come da procedura standard di corteggiamento,ho mandato le immagini del mio equipaggiamento da guerra nel suo massimo fulgore,in risposta su mp,sono arrivate faccine sganascianti,non so come interpretarle,difatti aspetto torni Ipazia dal lavoro,per chiederle una supercazzola interpretante,come fosse Antani...
Scusa Pist è solo per tentare di fare due risate,se riesco a strapparle anche a te,è un sabato ricco.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Visti i vostri trascorsi dovevi aspettartelo:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Non infierire ahaha


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E queste sarebbero le tue tecniche seduttive?
> Allora sei un disonesto che usa metodi coercitivi non ammessi,tra l'altro io a Fiammetta,come da procedura standard di corteggiamento,ho mandato le immagini del mio equipaggiamento da guerra nel suo massimo fulgore,in risposta su mp,sono arrivate faccine sganascianti,non so come interpretarle,difatti aspetto torni Ipazia dal lavoro,per chiederle una supercazzola interpretante,come fosse Antani...
> Scusa Pist è solo per tentare di fare due risate,se riesco a strapparle anche a te,è un sabato ricco.



Mannaggia sono stato subito scoperto. Mi sa che con il passere degli anni e il poco allenamento.....vengo sgamato subito.
Devo cambiare tattica (o forum.......):rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non infierire ahaha


No faccio il bravo va bene???????


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E queste sarebbero le tue tecniche seduttive?
> Allora sei un disonesto che usa metodi coercitivi non ammessi,tra l'altro io a Fiammetta,come da procedura standard di corteggiamento,ho mandato le immagini del mio equipaggiamento da guerra nel suo massimo fulgore,in risposta su mp,sono arrivate *faccine sganascianti*,non so come interpretarle,difatti aspetto torni Ipazia dal lavoro,per chiederle una supercazzola interpretante,come fosse Antani...
> Scusa Pist è solo per tentare di fare due risate,se riesco a strapparle anche a te,è un sabato ricco.









...che faccia allegria, è comunque una bella cosa...


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ...che faccia allegria, è comunque una bella cosa...


Miiii,speriamo non esca l'impiccato o la Luna Nera....


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Miiii,speriamo non esca l'impiccato o la Luna Nera....


la Luna Nera sono io...han detto :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> la Luna Nera sono io...han detto :carneval:


Please la "dea nera"


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Please la "dea nera"


..la Luna è stata considerata una divinità da tempi immemori...

è interessante la questione della divinità, che in parte si colloca nello sguardo di chi guarda...


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> ..la Luna è stata considerata una divinità da tempi immemori...
> 
> è interessante la questione della divinità, che in parte si colloca nello sguardo di chi guarda...


......o nella mente di chi legge.


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ......o nella *mente* di chi legge.


anche...in fondo sempre sguardo è...regno dell'immaginifico che tende a...


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Blaise53 ha detto:


> ......o nella mente di chi legge.


Tanto non ve la da uguale

Almeno a me non me l ha data.

Discorsi quelli si, tanti

Topa meno


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Tanto non ve la da uguale
> 
> Almeno a me non me l ha data.
> 
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:

la topa passa e va...mica è con la topa che si lascian segni...a me quelli piace lasciare e adoro guardare chi li sa portare


----------



## Skorpio (11 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> la topa passa e va...mica è con la topa che si lascian segni...a me quelli piace lasciare e adoro guardare chi li sa portare


:carneval::rotfl:


----------



## ipazia (11 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> :carneval::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> ti sei dimenticata di dire che sono io che insegno a quelli della CIA come si spiano messaggi,mail e quant'altro


Allora cazzo !!! sveliamo la tua vera identità:  sei Assange :carneval:


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

[MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] come va, stai meglio?
perché oggi rimani silenzioso?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> E queste sarebbero le tue tecniche seduttive?
> Allora sei un disonesto che usa metodi coercitivi non ammessi,tra l'altro io a Fiammetta,come da procedura standard di corteggiamento,ho mandato le immagini del mio equipaggiamento da guerra nel suo massimo fulgore,in risposta su mp,sono arrivate faccine sganascianti,non so come interpretarle,difatti aspetto torni Ipazia dal lavoro,per chiederle una supercazzola interpretante,come fosse Antani...
> Scusa Pist è solo per tentare di fare due risate,se riesco a strapparle anche a te,è un sabato ricco.


Bono che corre voce che uno ne  abbia mandate ( e non parlo del perpli ) e chi l'ha ricevute è morta dal ridere 


Io non ti prendevo in giro ma era un "oooooohhh...aaaaahhhh.." di compiacimento :carneval:
Sappi che dopo questa mia frase girerà voce che io e te trombiamo :rofl: :carneval:


----------



## pistacchio (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] come va, stai meglio?
> perché oggi rimani silenzioso?


Oggi è meglio così preferisco leggere


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Oggi è meglio così preferisco leggere


Be' spero tu legga altro che qui ormai siamo profondamente OT


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bono che corre voce che uno ne  abbia mandate ( e non parlo del perpli ) e chi l'ha ricevute è morta dal ridere
> 
> 
> Io non ti prendevo in giro ma era un "oooooohhh...aaaaahhhh.." di compiacimento :carneval:
> Sappi che dopo questa mia frase girerà voce che io e te trombiamo :rofl: :carneval:


 mi sono persa qualcosa?  Con chi trombi?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi sono persa qualcosa?  Con chi trombi?


:rofl: boh 

Ma sicuramente 2/3 a mia insaputa sarà capitato ...dicono :rofl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Oggi è meglio così preferisco leggere


va bene così allora
:bacio:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Oggi è meglio così preferisco leggere


Va be fatti due risate che girano voci che sei mio marito


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va be fatti due risate che girano voci che sei mio marito


Ho sempre saputo che schiacci pistacchi :rotfl:


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

perplesso ha detto:


> credo che stiamo parlando di cose che a Pistacchio non interessano e non devono interessare.
> 
> i 3 lati del triangolo hanno tutti facoltà di parola.   abbiamo persino una stanza ad hoc del forum per queste cose.
> 
> ...


ragazzi spostiamoci


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ragazzi spostiamoci


Io l'ho detto al Perpli ma è  svagato


----------



## Lostris (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va be fatti due risate che girano voci che sei mio marito


Sei sempre al centro del gossip


----------



## pistacchio (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va be fatti due risate che girano voci che sei mio marito


Si ho letto:sonar:


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Bono che corre voce che uno ne  abbia mandate ( e non parlo del perpli ) e chi l'ha ricevute è morta dal ridere
> 
> 
> Io non ti prendevo in giro ma era un "oooooohhh...aaaaahhhh.." di compiacimento :carneval:
> Sappi che dopo questa mia frase girerà voce che io e te trombiamo :rofl: :carneval:


Beh,se stiamo facendo un parallelo con il 3d,io rispetto abbastanza il copione,essendo notoriamente infastidito dal tradimento delle allegre donzelle....manca solo che tu cominci a cancellare affannosamente sms dal telefonino e il quadro è completo.
Uno scultore ti scolpirebbe,ma io sono un trombonista....


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Si ho letto:sonar:


.
ciao il tuo nick mi ricorda la sicilia che dici sei dell'isola piena di storia?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,se stiamo facendo un parallelo con il 3d,io rispetto abbastanza il copione,essendo notoriamente infastidito dal tradimento delle allegre donzelle....manca solo che tu cominci a cancellare affannosamente sms dal telefonino e il quadro è completo.
> Uno scultore ti scolpirebbe,ma io sono un trombonista....


Trombonista me lo segno


----------



## pistacchio (11 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ciao il tuo nick mi ricorda la sicilia che dici sei dell'isola piena di storia?


No vicino


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

ologramma ha detto:


> .
> ciao il tuo nick mi ricorda la sicilia che dici sei dell'isola piena di storia?


Sicilia?Ora che ci penso è un po' che Piperita non si sente..vuoi vedere che non è Farfi,ma Pip?


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sicilia?Ora che ci penso è un po' che Piperita non si sente..vuoi vedere che non è Farfi,ma Pip?


Pip mi sembra di averla letta stamani


----------



## pistacchio (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] scusami di aver deviato il tuo 3D


L' importante è che non mi abbandonate


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

Basta con la caccia alle streghe, siamo gente seria


----------



## ologramma (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> No vicino


dell'altra
sponda


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L' importante è che non mi abbandonate


Non abbandoniamo nessuno, di solito sono gli altri che abbandonano noi


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Pip mi sembra di averla letta stamani


Scherzavo,Pistacchio ha detto già all'inizio che vive nella terra della mia ex,la Calabria.


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Basta con la caccia alle streghe, siamo gente seria


Battuta!?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Basta con la caccia alle streghe, siamo gente seria


Tranquillo ogni tanto ci parte il cazzeggio ma poi torniamo seri......forse


----------



## Piperita (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Sicilia?Ora che ci penso è un po' che Piperita non si sente..vuoi vedere che non è Farfi,ma Pip?


Non nominare il nome di Pip invano:rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: boh
> 
> Ma sicuramente 2/3 a mia insaputa sarà capitato ...dicono :rofl:


 nooo sei una grande, non te ne sei neanche accorta, secondo me non erano un granché se non ricordi :rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nooo sei una grande, non te ne sei neanche accorta, secondo me non erano un granché se non ricordi :rotfl:


Come la giri la giri Gli uomini di questo forum ne escono sempre male


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> nooo sei una grande, non te ne sei neanche accorta, secondo me non erano un granché se non ricordi :rotfl:


:rofl: se vede


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: boh
> 
> Ma sicuramente 2/3 a mia insaputa sarà capitato ...dicono :rofl:



Allora devo fare attenzione. Io ti ho anche invitata nella mia città..........


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Va be fatti due risate che girano voci che sei mio marito



addirittura...................


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> L' importante è che non mi abbandonate


No, ci puoi contare :up:


----------



## MariLea (11 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Battuta!?


No, dico davvero.
Io scherzo spesso, su chi ci vuol prendere per i fondelli in particolare,
ma mai sul dolore della gente.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> addirittura...................


Mi apioppano mariti e amanti e poi in realtà finisce come con  [MENTION=6586]Skorpio[/MENTION]


----------



## delfino curioso (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mi apioppano mariti e amanti e poi in realtà finisce come con  @_Skorpio_


che sfiga......................... vedrai primo o poi qualcosa cambierà.....abbi fede.......


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

Piperita ha detto:


> Non nominare il nome di Pip invano:rotfl:


Ti è andata di lusso.


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non penso tornerà più a casa


Cosa ti fa credere che non vorrà più tornare a casa?


----------



## Blaise53 (11 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa credere che non vorrà più tornare a casa?


Deve fare prima una plastica facciale


----------



## trilobita (11 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :rofl: se vede


Emmepi


----------



## Ginevra65 (11 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Come la giri la giri Gli uomini di questo forum ne escono sempre male


sarà  un'epidemia moltooooo contagiosa. Che dici?


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Cosa ti fa credere che non vorrà più tornare a casa?


Il semplice fatto che sia andata via


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il semplice fatto che sia andata via


buongiorno Pistacchio, tanti si allontanano e ritornano, nel caso non ci riavvicinate affronterete la separazione. Prima credo dovrete parlare


----------



## trilobita (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il semplice fatto che sia andata via


Io avevo capito che l'avevi cacciata tu,sbaglio?


----------



## Skorpio (12 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> Il semplice fatto che sia andata via


Buongiorno Pistacchio, io non ho capito i termini di questa situazione, forse stanno tra le pagine dietro, ma non ho letto tutto

È stata una scappatella? Un avventura? Un amante fisso ?

Un giochetto erotico con uno o più incontrati in rete?

Potresti spiegare..? E se già lo hai scritto mi scuso in anticipo


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Io avevo capito che l'avevi cacciata tu,sbaglio?


La rabbia ne fa dire di cose lei ha fatto le valigie


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> La rabbia ne fa dire di cose lei ha fatto le valigie


Potrebbe aver bisogno di tempo per pensare?
Pensi che la storia continui o abbia davvero fermato tutto per riflettere

Ps mi sembri una persona equilibrata nonostante tutto questo casino per come ti leggo qui e altrove. Forza ....


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Buongiorno Pistacchio, io non ho capito i termini di questa situazione, forse stanno tra le pagine dietro, ma non ho letto tutto
> 
> È stata una scappatella? Un avventura? Un amante fisso ?
> 
> ...


E lo chiedi a me diciamo che è quello che vorrei sapere la confessione c' è stata era inevitabile ma confusa fuorviante  naturalmente e è a me non sembrava il caso di saperne di più


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Potrebbe aver bisogno di tempo per pensare?
> Pensi che la storia continui o abbia davvero fermato tutto per riflettere
> 
> Ps mi sembri una persona equilibrata nonostante tutto questo casino per come ti leggo qui e altrove. Forza ....


Non lo so ha avuto tanto tempo per riflettere non dovevo arrivare a saperlo così


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non lo so ha avuto tanto tempo per riflettere non dovevo arrivare a saperlo così


Spesso si realizza l'accaduto solo una volta scoperti.
Dalle un pochino di tempo

Altrimenti sposi me visto che ormai c'è chi ci da sposati per certo (fatti una risata ahah)


----------



## trilobita (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spesso si realizza l'accaduto solo una volta scoperti.
> Dalle un pochino di tempo
> 
> Altrimenti sposi me visto che ormai c'è chi ci da sposati per certo (fatti una risata ahah)


Ma non avevi una storia con Delfino?
(battuta scherzosa)


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spesso si realizza l'accaduto solo una volta scoperti.
> Dalle un pochino di tempo
> 
> Altrimenti sposi me visto che ormai c'è chi ci da sposati per certo (fatti una risata ahah)


Ma ancora sono sul forum i fedigrafi?


----------



## Fiammetta (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Spesso si realizza l'accaduto solo una volta scoperti.
> Dalle un pochino di tempo
> 
> Altrimenti sposi me visto che ormai c'è chi ci da sposati per certo (fatti una risata ahah)


Maestri nell' insabbiare ...indiscutibulmente


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma non avevi una storia con Delfino?
> (battuta scherzosa)


Anche con lui?
Oh mio Dio devo aggiornare l'agenda
Mi gestisci l'agenda per favore?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Anche con lui?
> Oh mio Dio devo aggiornare l'agenda
> Mi gestisci l'agenda per favore?


Non eri fedele.................all'amante


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Non eri fedele.................all'amante


Il problema è che non capisco più chi è l'amante


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Il problema è che non capisco più chi è l'amante


ma non hai detto che gli uomini di questo forum.......e poi hai tutto sto amanti.Eh no predichi bene e razziali male.:rotfl:


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma non hai detto che gli uomini di questo forum.......e poi hai tutto sto amanti.Eh no predichi bene e razziali male.:rotfl:


No guardo razzolo bene perché appunto me ne appioppano un sacco e poi nulla


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> No guardo razzolo bene perché appunto me ne appioppano un sacco e poi nulla


  vuoi un consiglio, vai a fare la spesa al supermercato la mattina presto , li ne trovi di tutte le età e pronti a farsi consolare:rotfl:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio, vai a fare la spesa al supermercato la mattina presto , li ne trovi di tutte le età e pronti a farsi consolare:rotfl:


Per esperienza?


----------



## Nocciola (12 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> vuoi un consiglio, vai a fare la spesa al supermercato la mattina presto , li ne trovi di tutte le età e pronti a farsi consolare:rotfl:


Non cerco ma grazie per il suggerimento
Mi è successo anche la sera comunque


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

*Per Pistacchio*

Passata la "nottata"?


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Ma non avevi una storia con Delfino?
> (battuta scherzosa)



Magari:rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (12 Marzo 2017)

Ragazzi e ragazze vi lascio una buona domenica.
Io purtroppo vado a lavorare (fiamma tu sai dove......)


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Passata la "nottata"?


Passata grazie


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Passata grazie


Come va?


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Come va?


Una merda


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Una merda


Lo immagino, un augurio di pronta risalita. Anche se la cima è lontana forza, che solo alla morte non c'è rimedio.


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Una merda


ma lei ha fatto le valigie perché l'hai mandata via tu o fa l'offesa perché l'hai scoperta?


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ma lei ha fatto le valige perché l'hai mandata via tu o fa l'offesa perché l'hai scoperta?


Io ho detto di fare le valigie lei lo ha fatto 
Vuol dire qual'cosa?


----------



## ipazia (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Io ho detto di fare le valigie lei lo ha fatto
> Vuol dire qual'cosa?


Secondo te cosa vuol dire?


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Io ho detto di fare le valigie lei lo ha fatto
> Vuol dire qual'cosa?


Certo, era un tuo diritto incazzarti e lei lo ha fatto...
Niente e nessuno ti può far stare meglio in questi primi giorni dalla scoperta,
lei se ti sta vicino ti infastidisce, se sta lontano ti manca...
dopo 10 anni di vita insieme... è normale.
Dovete sedimentare la sua cazzata, perché di questo si tratta secondo me.
Dopo potrete parlarne insieme e decidere del vostro futuro...


Che carino il tuo avatar


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Certo, era un tuo diritto incazzarti e lei lo ha fatto...
> Niente e nessuno ti può far stare meglio in questi primi giorni dalla scoperta,
> lei se ti sta vicino ti infastidisce, se sta lontano ti manca...
> dopo 10 anni di vita insieme... è normale.
> ...


Grazie per l' avatar ma mi sa che non è proprio così


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Grazie per l' avatar ma mi sa che non è proprio così


cosa te lo fa pensare?


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Grazie per l' avatar ma mi sa che non è proprio così


Vuoi dire che ha fatto la sua scelta?


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Vuoi dire che ha fatto la sua scelta?


Ci sono vicino presto dovrò incontrarla ci sarà un confronto credo


----------



## pistacchio (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> cosa te lo fa pensare?


Il nostro sguardo quando è andata via quando si è girata l'ultima volta.
Eravamo un Po distanti ma l' ho percepito così vicino che le punte dei nostri nasi sembravano toccarsi


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ci sono vicino presto dovrò incontrarla ci sarà un confronto credo


Bene, son sicura che vi chiarirete, parlale a cuore aperto come hai fatto con noi.
In bocca al lupo!


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il nostro sguardo quando è andata via quando si è girata l'ultima volta.
> Eravamo un Po distanti ma l' ho percepito così vicino che le punte dei nostri nasi sembravano toccarsi


Forza dai che andrà bene, ti abbraccio
:abbraccio:


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> Forza dai che andrà bene, ti abbraccio
> :abbraccio:


Sperando che il terzo è out.


----------



## MariLea (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Sperando che il terzo è out.


ci scommetto tutte le uova che ho sotto i piedi


----------



## Blaise53 (12 Marzo 2017)

Mari Lea ha detto:


> ci scommetto tutte le uova che ho sotto i piedi


lo sapevo anche se chi sapeva non ha detto niente  Mari Mari.....


----------



## Brunetta (12 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il nostro sguardo quando è andata via quando si è girata l'ultima volta.
> Eravamo un Po distanti ma l' ho percepito così vicino che le punte dei nostri nasi sembravano toccarsi


Mi dispiace se soffri. Ma sei tu che, con tutte le ragioni, le hai detto che era finita. Pensa alle ragioni.


----------



## Ginevra65 (12 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Per esperienza?


ovvio


----------



## PresidentLBJ (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Ma ancora sono sul forum i fedigrafi?


Se lei era in un periodo di difficoltà personale, allora l'amante è qua.
Se invece era nel pieno del controllo di sè, evoluta, emancipata, moderna, ecc. allora l'amante è là.
Se ha trovato macchie di cappuccino, l'amante è qua.
Se invece ha trovato pizzini nella cassetta postale allora lui è là.
Se verrà contattato telefonicamente per chiarimenti da un sensale plurimandatario, allora l'amante è là.
Bisogna cogliere le sfumature.


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ovvio


..
scafataggine delle donne vissute


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

*x pistacchio*

è passata un'altra "nottata", a quando l'incontro chiarificatore?
un grosso in bocca al lupo.


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se lei era in un periodo di difficoltà personale, allora l'amante è qua.
> Se invece era nel pieno del controllo di sè, evoluta, emancipata, moderna, ecc. allora l'amante è là.
> Se ha trovato macchie di cappuccino, l'amante è qua.
> Se invece ha trovato pizzini nella cassetta postale allora lui è là.
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> scafataggine delle donne vissute


:rotfl::rotfl: vai anche tu al supermercato


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se lei era in un periodo di difficoltà personale, allora l'amante è qua.
> Se invece era nel pieno del controllo di sè, evoluta, emancipata, moderna, ecc. allora l'amante è là.
> Se ha trovato macchie di cappuccino, l'amante è qua.
> Se invece ha trovato pizzini nella cassetta postale allora lui è là.
> ...


Ecco sul plurimandatario direi a [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] di stare accuorto 

Se poi il pluri anticipa la sua venuta con un pizzino...doppia accortezza :carneval:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl: vai anche tu al supermercato


..
ultimamente si.......


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> ultimamente si.......


 volpone!!


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> volpone!!


mi faccio mandare da mia moglie a prendere il latte


----------



## Ginevra65 (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> mi faccio mandare da mia moglie a prendere il latte


 cosi si fa. E vai!!!:mexican:


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> cosi si fa. E vai!!!:mexican:


con calma il soggetto è tosto


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma se posso che cos'è sto "cappuccino" altresì detto "cappuccinogate" che ogni tanto riciccia fuori?


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2017)

*...*



Woland ha detto:


> Ma se posso che cos'è sto "cappuccino" altresì detto "cappuccinogate" che ogni tanto riciccia fuori?


Una tecnica avanzata di seduzione maschile

Date le sue devastanti potenzialità, ne è stato bandito ufficialmente l'utilizzo da varie organizzazioni internazionali, tra cui l'ONU, la WAD (Women in Apparent Difficulty) e la OSW (Overly Sensitive Women)


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> *Una tecnica avanzata di seduzione maschile*
> 
> Date le sue devastanti potenzialità, ne è stato bandito ufficialmente l'utilizzo da varie organizzazioni internazionali, tra cui l'ONU, la WAD (Women in Apparent Difficulty) e la OSW (Overly Sensitive Women)


Ok capito 

P.S.: "overly sensitive women" non è male... :rotfl:


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ecco sul plurimandatario direi a @_pistacchio_ di stare accuorto
> 
> Se poi il pluri anticipa la sua venuta con un pizzino...doppia accortezza :carneval:



Ragazzi mi fate morire quando parlate in codice (di qua di la.....)mi impegno nel capire ma non ci riesco proprio.
Sarà come al solito l'età????? e chi lo sa


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Ma se posso che cos'è sto "cappuccino" altresì detto "cappuccinogate" che ogni tanto riciccia fuori?


Ti risponde uno che non ha capito niente come te il cappuccino mi sembra di aver capito che sia  un modo di dire per "acchiappare" nel forum.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ragazzi mi fate morire quando parlate in codice (di qua di la.....)mi impegno nel capire ma non ci riesco proprio.
> Sarà come al solito l'età????? e chi lo sa


semplifico la comprensione plurimandatario=ficcanaso 

Che agisce non nel virtuale ma addirittura nel reale 

non so a che titolo ne secondo quale investitura divina ma lo fa


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

*Si...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ti risponde uno che non ha capito niente come te il cappuccino mi sembra di aver capito che sia  un modo di dire per "acchiappare" nel forum.


Avevo capito che si riferiva ad una persona in particolare ma non aggiungo altro, se no mi sbattono fuori. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ti risponde uno che non ha capito niente come te il cappuccino mi sembra di aver capito che sia  un modo di dire per "acchiappare" nel forum.


che peraltro identifica questo forum .... mica pizza e fichi ... quasi quasi si potrebbe avere un brevetto?


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Woland ha detto:


> Avevo capito che si riferiva ad una persona in particolare ma non aggiungo altro, se no mi sbattono fuori. :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


hai capito bene gli han fatto andare di traverso tutti i cappuccini offerti  povero ... Quindi se mi vuoi offrire qualcosa limitati ad un inglesissimo te' :carneval:


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> semplifico la comprensione plurimandatario=ficcanaso
> 
> Che agisce non nel virtuale ma addirittura nel reale
> 
> non so a che titolo ne secondo quale investitura divina ma lo fa


Addirittura "un pezzo di merda" in poche parole.....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Addirittura "un pezzo di merda" in poche parole.....


mah proprio curiosone ...comunque tranqui qui non ci sta


----------



## Woland (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> hai capito bene gli han fatto andare di traverso tutti i cappuccini offerti  povero ... Quindi se mi vuoi offrire qualcosa limitati ad un inglesissimo te' :carneval:


Ok va bene, d'altra parte è pure la mia bevanda preferita.


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> mah proprio curiosone ...comunque tranqui qui non ci sta


è stato "cacciato" o si è "ritirato" con la "lingua" (mi sembra più appropriato di coda) tra le gambe????


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> è stato "cacciato" o si è "ritirato" con la "lingua" (mi sembra più appropriato di coda) tra le gambe????


Certo che il linguaggio "mafioso" vi fa un baffo


----------



## Nocciola (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che il linguaggio "mafioso" vi fa un baffo


.
Almeno ci si limita al linguaggio....non sempre è così


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Certo che il linguaggio "mafioso" vi fa un baffo


Ma de che basta arrivarci ..
Un utente che con  poche info prese nel virtuale si impicciava della vita reale di altri utenti ignari e perfino di lorob amici e parenti 
Bannato ovviamente 
Su che sei sveglio


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> è stato "cacciato" o si è "ritirato" con la "lingua" (mi sembra più appropriato di coda) tra le gambe????


Bannato ovviamente


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Almeno ci si limita al linguaggio....non sempre è così



Siete proprio "ermetici"


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma de che basta arrivarci ..
> Un utente che con  poche info prese nel virtuale si impicciava della vita reale di altri utenti ignari e perfino di lorob amici e parenti
> Bannato ovviamente
> Su che sei sveglio


Ma questo anche con i miei limiti , ci ero arrivato non mi spiego come gli altri abbiano permesso all'impiccione di farsi i cazzi loro.....


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma questo anche con i miei limiti , ci ero arrivato non mi spiego come gli altri abbiano permesso all'impiccione di farsi i cazzi loro.....


Eeehhh io so amico dell'amico...dell'amico ...piu o meno cosi


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2017)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> Ma questo anche con i miei limiti , ci ero arrivato non mi spiego come gli altri abbiano permesso all'impiccione di farsi i cazzi loro.....


Quando c'è la topa di mezzo, può accadere questo e altro 

La topa fa ancora miracoli


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Siete proprio "ermetici"


"omertosi"


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quando c'è la topa di mezzo, può accadere questo e altro
> 
> La topa fa ancora miracoli


No ragazzi questa cosa me la dovete spiegare bene sembro un "ebete" (non trovo la faccina che piange) non ci sto capendo niente ma sono così curioso di sapere cos'è successo (help me)


----------



## Skorpio (13 Marzo 2017)

*...*



delfino curioso ha detto:


> No ragazzi questa cosa me la dovete spiegare bene sembro un "ebete" (non trovo la faccina che piange) non ci sto capendo niente ma sono così curioso di sapere cos'è successo (help me)


Un si pole...  (cit. Morino - Sapore di Mare)


----------



## pistacchio (13 Marzo 2017)

PresidentLBJ ha detto:


> Se lei era in un periodo di difficoltà personale, allora l'amante è qua.
> Se invece era nel pieno del controllo di sè, evoluta, emancipata, moderna, ecc. allora l'amante è là.
> Se ha trovato macchie di cappuccino, l'amante è qua.
> Se invece ha trovato pizzini nella cassetta postale allora lui è là.
> ...


Ho letto tre volte e è ancora non ho colto le sfumature


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho letto tre volte e è ancora non ho colto le sfumature


Non le puoi cogliere, sei estraneo


----------



## spleen (13 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho letto tre volte e è ancora non ho colto le sfumature


Non ti preoccupare, non puoi sapere, anch' io quando entrai non capivo certe cose, poi via via mi si sono chiarite.
Come va oggi?


----------



## pistacchio (13 Marzo 2017)

spleen ha detto:


> Non ti preoccupare, non puoi sapere, anch' io quando entrai non capivo certe cose, poi via via mi si sono chiarite.
> Come va oggi?


Sto cominciando ad alzare la testa


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Un si pole...  (cit. Morino - Sapore di Mare)



Mamma mia mi sembra una "setta"


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Sto cominciando ad alzare la testa


Bruttissimo momento ma  mi fanno piacere le tue parole.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mamma mia mi sembra una "setta"


Semmai untresette


----------



## Blaise53 (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Mamma mia mi sembra una "setta"


Nooo!  Solo per non infrangere dei principi ipocriti ma sempre principi "sugn' "


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Nooo!  Solo per non infrangere dei principi ipocriti ma sempre principi "sugn' "


Elencami i principi 
Blaise non ti sto a spiegare gli ultimi 3 anni del forum abbi pazienza ...anche perché se non Si è  vissuto sarebbe una visione parzialissima

La chiave te l'ho detta andare a sfruguliare nella vita privata degli utenti e credo basti questo per farti capire o almeno spero


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Semmai untresette


Mi piace il tresette.


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Elencami i principi
> Blaise non ti sto a spiegare gli ultimi 3 anni del forum abbi pazienza ...anche perché se non Si è  vissuto sarebbe una visione parzialissima
> 
> La chiave te l'ho detta andare a sfruguliare nella vita privata degli utenti e credo basti questo per farti capire o almeno spero


"Ah" e ci voleva tanto


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> "Ah" e ci voleva tanto


Mio delfino curiosone già lo avevo scritto oggi: )


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Mio delfino curiosone già lo avevo scritto oggi: )


sono stato poco attento allora.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> sono stato poco attento allora.


Può essere :bacio:


----------



## delfino curioso (13 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Può essere :bacio:




si si è così


----------



## mistral (13 Marzo 2017)

Posso dire che anche io non ci capisco niente?
Non che per me ci voglia molto a non capire una cippa ma in special modo con le dinamiche segretissime proprio faccio a pugni.


----------



## Fiammetta (13 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Posso dire che anche io non ci capisco niente?
> Non che per me ci voglia molto a non capire una cippa ma in special modo con le dinamiche segretissime proprio faccio a pugni.


ma non sono mica segrete ma fanno parte di un passato piuttosto lungo  e a spiegarle diventiamo vecchi anzitempo


----------



## mistral (13 Marzo 2017)

Ma sono frasi riferite al misterioso lumacone  che ha avuto a che fare con la moglie di pistacchio?


----------



## Brunetta (13 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Una tecnica avanzata di seduzione maschile
> 
> Date le sue devastanti potenzialità, ne è stato bandito ufficialmente l'utilizzo da varie organizzazioni internazionali, tra cui l'ONU, la WAD (Women in Apparent Difficulty) e la OSW (Overly Sensitive Women)


:rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

mistral ha detto:


> Ma sono frasi riferite al misterioso lumacone  che ha avuto a che fare con la moglie di pistacchio?


Più  alla situazione che si era creata in estate  

Certo mister x in un certo senso aveva contribuito con perle di saggezza poi rivelatesi effimere 

Per capirci : se determinati comportamenti li adottano gli altri sono dei mostri/morti di figa/ molestatori ...se li adotto  io...embe' sono legittimissimi 

Il tutto condito da forti intromissioni nella vita privata di altri utenti


----------



## marietto (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più  alla situazione che si era creata in estate
> 
> Certo mister x in un certo senso aveva contribuito con perle di saggezza poi rivelatesi effimere
> 
> ...


Mah, io a dire il vero non ho proprio capito chi sia mister X (e nemmeno Mrs. Pistacchio, se é per quello), forse sono stato poco attento io, o magari quel giorno lì ero assente, signora Maestra .

Ma dici che mi devo rileggere tutto il thread del cappucciogate per raccogliere gli indizi? (esiste ancora?) Non mi passa più... Spero che confessino loro, a questo punto


----------



## marietto (14 Marzo 2017)

Aspetta... Mi viene in mente Ma no, dai, sarà mica...


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

marietto ha detto:


> Aspetta... Mi viene in mente Ma no, dai, sarà mica...


Vedrai che ti viene in mente


----------



## insane (14 Marzo 2017)

Non so se avete presente Futurama, quando Fry si sveglia nel futuro e non capisce un cazzo di quello che sta succedendo intorno. Ecco, questo thread mi da le stesse sensazioni


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so se avete presente Futurama, quando Fry si sveglia nel futuro e non capisce un cazzo di quello che sta succedendo intorno. Ecco, questo thread mi da le stesse sensazioni


Non ho visto il film però posso immaginare


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> Non so se avete presente Futurama, quando Fry si sveglia nel futuro e non capisce un cazzo di quello che sta succedendo intorno. Ecco, questo thread mi da le stesse sensazioni


Non ti preoccupare alla fine del film l'assassino verrà fuori. È solo un problema di tempo, per i meno scafati.


----------



## mistral (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Vedrai che ti viene in mente


Ma Pistacchia di quali problemi si crucciava?


----------



## delfino curioso (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Più  alla situazione che si era creata in estate
> 
> Certo mister x in un certo senso aveva contribuito con perle di saggezza poi rivelatesi effimere
> 
> ...


Avendo un idea di chi sia il molestatore e letto quello che scriveva non mi resta che quotarti.
La moglie di pistacchio è cascata nella sua rete.
per chi è collegato ancora con il molestatore visto che è stato bannato da questo sito se per piacere  potreste mandagli  un messaggio da parte mia: "è uno sfigato testa di cazzo" (mi assumo tutte le responsabilità delle mie parole può scrivermi in privato che gli do il mio indirizzo io non mi nascondo).


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> Avendo un idea di chi sia il molestatore e letto quello che scriveva non mi resta che quotarti.
> La moglie di pistacchio è cascata nella sua rete.
> per chi è collegato ancora con il molestatore visto che è stato bannato da questo sito se per piacere  potreste mandagli  un messaggio da parte mia: "è uno sfigato testa di cazzo" (mi assumo tutte le responsabilità delle mie parole può scrivermi in privato che gli do il mio indirizzo io non mi nascondo).


Ma no nessun molestatore ovviamente questo termine è  stato usato da chi pensava di trarne vantaggio e sollevare una farsa di processo forumistico in parte riuscito e poi inesorabilmente franato 


Qui si parla di soggetti che son coglioni...molto più semplice e terra terra


----------



## delfino curioso (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma no nessun molestatore ovviamente questo termine è  stato usato da chi pensava di trarne vantaggio e sollevare una farsa di processo forumistico in parte riuscito e poi inesorabilmente franato
> 
> 
> Qui si parla di soggetti che son coglioni...molto più semplice e terra terra


Testa di cazzo però rimane.


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Ecco, quando i 3D "_franano_" in messaggi "_cifrati_" per soli _"addetti ai lavori"_ io un po' mi scoccio (per non dire di peggio ...)

Se fossi [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] me ne sarei andato via a gambe levate da un pezzo ... lasciandovi ad "elucubrare" su quale fosse il nickname con cui _Pistacchia_ ed i suo "_Salatino_" (tanto per stare in tema di aperitivi) scrivevano qui ...

Credo che per [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] il vero problema sia un'altro ... 
ma tutti sono concentrati a guardare il dito e non la luna che esso sta indicando ...

E con questo mi taccio.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



kikko64 ha detto:


> Ecco, quando i 3D "_franano_" in messaggi "_cifrati_" per soli _"addetti ai lavori"_ io un po' mi scoccio (per non dire di peggio ...)
> 
> Se fossi [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] me ne sarei andato via a gambe levate da un pezzo ... lasciandovi ad "elucubrare" su quale fosse il nickname con cui _Pistacchia_ ed i suo "_Salatino_" (tanto per stare in tema di aperitivi) scrivevano qui ...
> 
> ...


Hai fatto bene a sottolineare Kikko, e faccio ammenda x la mia parte di colpa che ho

Il fatto è che (almeno io, e parlo x me) sono un po disorientato x non dire a disagio, perché afferro a fatica le intenzioni di Pistacchio, pur raccogliendo umanamente il suo sfogo

Egli scrive qui, da uomo tradito, e fin qui stiam nella norma del confessionale

Ma ci dice anche altro, e cioè che la moglie scrive/legge/ scriveva/ leggeva qui, che sa il suo nick.

Che potrebbe leggerci

E con chi ha tradito? Forse un iscritto? Forse no? 

Cosa vuole Pistacchio?
Sfogarsi semplicemente ? Cercare il colpevole? Una pubblica ammenda della moglie?

Insomma.. Credo non si possa far finta di ignorare tutto questo, alla luce anche di una serie di segnali strani degli ultimi giorni, che possiamo anche dirci con complicita' di cader dalle nuvole e di non aver notato, ma .......  Esistono a prescindere dai nostri ingenui rotolamenti al suolo che potremmo inscenare

E allora.. Qui non si tratta tanto di guardare il dito, ma di nascondercisi dietro, in modo piu o meno vago 

Perche' almeno io sono in imbarazzo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Fermi tutti ..voglio scendere 
Allora [MENTION=4341]kikko64[/MENTION] il tema non è  la consorte ne [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION], il tema é  rivolto a chi in un recente passato ha cercato di dare malamente lezioni di etica dimostrando di non essern all'altezza quindi personaggi diversi da [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] e consorte 

Penso  che [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] voglia  mantenere una certa privacy sul Nick della consorte 
E lo trovo pure giusto...


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fermi tutti ..voglio scendere
> Allora @_kikko64_ il tema non è  la consorte ne @_pistacchio_, il tema é  rivolto a chi in un recente passato ha cercato di dare malamente lezioni di etica dimostrando di non essern all'altezza quindi personaggi diversi da @_pistacchio_ e consorte
> 
> Penso  che @_pistacchio_ voglia  mantenere una certa privacy sul Nick della consorte
> E lo trovo pure giusto...


.
Ecco appunto anche io non coglievo il collegamento con la moglie di [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION]


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fermi tutti ..voglio scendere
> Allora @_kikko64_ il tema non è  la consorte ne @_pistacchio_, il tema é  rivolto a chi in un recente passato ha cercato di dare malamente lezioni di etica dimostrando di non essern all'altezza quindi personaggi diversi da @_pistacchio_ e consorte
> 
> Penso  che @_pistacchio_ voglia  mantenere una certa privacy sul Nick della consorte
> E lo trovo pure giusto...


..
Ma se tu dici che alcuni di voi sanno che razza di privacy è?


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> Ma se tu dici che alcuni di voi sanno che razza di privacy è?


.
Se tu fossi in questo forum da qualche tempo in più sapresti anche tu di chi si tratta
Non è che si spettegola, semplicemente uno legge cose e fa 1+1
Dopodichè davvero il problema di [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] non penso sia che noi possiamo intuire chi sia lei o lui perchè altrimenti manco avrebbe scritto


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> Ma se tu dici che alcuni di voi sanno che razza di privacy è?


Appunto non mi metterei a fare indicazioni di nick in chiaro se permetti 
Un conto sono certi comportamenti su cui si può discutere in generale
Un conto è dire tizio e caio in una parte pubblica


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> .
> Se tu fossi in questo forum da qualche tempo in più sapresti anche tu di chi si tratta
> Non è che si spettegola, semplicemente uno legge cose e fa 1+1
> Dopodichè davvero il problema di @_pistacchio_ non penso sia che noi possiamo intuire chi sia lei o lui perchè altrimenti manco avrebbe scritto


..
credi? non penso che il lui faccia sonni tranquilli e non è una pseudo vendetta? Sapendo a priori che mi si può leggere non credo che si va a cuor leggero a raccontare?


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Appunto non mi metterei a fare indicazioni di nick in chiaro se permetti
> Un conto sono certi comportamenti su cui si può discutere in generale
> Un conto è dire tizio e caio in una parte pubblica


..
Scusa ma non sei stata tu a dare delle precise indicazioni sul come sgamare?


o no?






 Originariamente Scritto da *Blaise53* 
Certo che il linguaggio "mafioso" vi fa un baffo



Ma de che basta arrivarci ..
Un utente che con poche info prese nel virtuale si impicciava della vita reale di altri utenti ignari e perfino di lorob amici e parenti 
Bannato ovviamente 
Su che sei sveglio


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> Scusa ma non sei stata tu a dare delle precise indicazioni sul come sgamare?


Ti riferisci a ? 
Io ho scritto che mi è  arrivato un mp da un utente che diceva alcune cose che lo ponevano al centro della questione ( dopo che [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] ha scritto che trattavasi di 2 utenti di tradi.) ..mandatomi di sua sponte ...ma mica ho scritto in chiaro il Nick

In chiaro l'ho bacchettato perché i suoi comportamenti sono scorretti... ma non c'entra [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] ...lo sarebbero a prescindere scorretti

Lo scrivo per l'ennesima volta un conto è  pistacchio e la sua situazione, un conto l'essere mellifluo di un altro soggetto 


Tenere scisse le due situazioni..please


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> ..
> Scusa ma non sei stata tu a dare delle precise indicazioni sul come sgamare?
> 
> 
> ...


Questo utente non c'entra una cippa puppa con [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] :rofl:


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Non ho le idee chiare del perché abbia cominciato a scrivere è  stato un istinto 
non sicuramente  per vendetta ne per cercare lui in quanto lui o un altro per me è lo stesso
 non credo che possa scrivere molto io  perché non è ancora tutto chiaro
di voi che forse di questo mondo sapere di più non mi tocca molto quello che scrivete o dove  venga deviato il discorso uno dei motivi perché sono qui è appunto il confronto 
a chi ha detto perché non sono ancora sparito dico che forse mi ci potrei trovare bene


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non ho le idee chiare del perché abbia cominciato a scrivere è  stato un istinto
> non sicuramente  per vendetta ne per cercare lui in quanto lui o un altro per me è lo stesso
> non credo che possa scrivere molto io  perché non è ancora tutto chiaro
> di voi che forse di questo mondo sapere di più non mi tocca molto quello che scrivete o dove  venga deviato il discorso uno dei motivi perché sono qui è appunto il confronto
> a chi ha detto perché non sono ancora sparito dico che forse mi ci potrei trovare bene


Hanno confuso i piani, capita


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non ho le idee chiare del perché abbia cominciato a scrivere è  stato un istinto
> non sicuramente  per vendetta ne per cercare lui in quanto lui o un altro per me è lo stesso
> non credo che possa scrivere molto io  perché non è ancora tutto chiaro
> di voi che forse di questo mondo sapere di più non mi tocca molto quello che scrivete o dove  venga deviato il discorso uno dei motivi perché sono qui è appunto il confronto
> a chi ha detto perché non sono ancora sparito dico che forse mi ci potrei trovare bene


.
Saresti il benvenuto indipendentemente dalle motivazione per cui sei arrivato qui
Ed è chiaro da subito che la tua non sia vendetta o saresti entrato indicando i nick anche solo per il gusto di rivalsa
Ti fa onore non averli fatti secondo me


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Ehm comunque "se" chi mi ha mandato mp si vuole  palesare e chiarire la sua posizione 
Io sono qui


----------



## kikko64 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Fermi tutti ..voglio scendere
> Allora @_kikko64_ il tema non è  la consorte ne @_pistacchio_, _*il tema é  rivolto a chi in un recente passato ha cercato di dare malamente lezioni di etica dimostrando di non essern all'altezza quindi personaggi diversi da @pistacchio e consorte *_
> 
> Penso  che @_pistacchio_ voglia  mantenere una certa privacy sul Nick della consorte
> E lo trovo pure giusto...


E allora perché ne state parlando, fra l'altro per vaghe allusioni, nel 3D di @_pistacchio_ ??

E adesso mi taccio sul serio ...


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E allora perché ne state parlando, fra l'altro per vaghe allusioni, nel 3D di @_pistacchio_ ??
> 
> E adesso mi taccio sul serio ...


:up:


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

kikko64 ha detto:


> E allora perché ne state parlando, fra l'altro per vaghe allusioni, nel 3D di @_pistacchio_ ??
> 
> E adesso mi taccio sul serio ...


Perché chi mi ha mandato mp si è  legato a pistacchio ..citando la sua storia e chiamandosi in causa per dire io non c'entro  nulla
Bizzarro vero ?

Ora in che misura sia coinvolto il tizio a me frega zero ma siccome è  soggetto scorretto questa sua scorrettezza la ribadisco 

Chiaro ora ?


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Non ho le idee chiare del perché abbia cominciato a scrivere è  stato un istinto
> non sicuramente  per vendetta ne per cercare lui in quanto lui o un altro per me è lo stesso
> non credo che possa scrivere molto io  perché non è ancora tutto chiaro
> di voi che forse di questo mondo sapere di più non mi tocca molto quello che scrivete o dove  venga deviato il discorso uno dei motivi perché sono qui è appunto il confronto
> a chi ha detto perché non sono ancora sparito dico che forse mi ci potrei trovare bene


La mia spontanea solidarietà verso i traditi ha avuto qualche cedimento verso di te.
Spiego e non chiedo.
Chiarisco che qui non siamo nella piazza del paese per cui se qualcuno rivelasse qualcosa di un utente relativamente all'argomento del forum non ci sarebbe niente di strano. 
Quindi riconosco che non ho capito quasi nulla, compreso su cosa vuoi confrontarti.


----------



## insane (14 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quindi riconosco che non ho capito quasi nulla, compreso su cosa vuoi confrontarti.


Sai magari piu' che un confronto sta cercando uno sfogo, e posso capirlo soprattutto se la cosa e' fresca. Avere un posto popolato da sconosciuti che hanno provato, chi da una parte chi dall'altra, il tradimento aiuta a ricalibrarsi. Almeno a me un po' ha aiutato da questo punto di vista, mi auguro che anche per lui sia cosi'.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



insane ha detto:


> Sai magari piu' che un confronto sta cercando uno sfogo, e posso capirlo soprattutto se la cosa e' fresca. Avere un posto popolato da sconosciuti che hanno provato, chi da una parte chi dall'altra, il tradimento aiuta a ricalibrarsi. Almeno a me un po' ha aiutato da questo punto di vista, mi auguro che anche per lui sia cosi'.


Certo, son d accordo ..

Ma ripeto, questa storia che stiamo parlando di esseri umani che son qui dentro e con i quali abbiamo interagito via Nick, magari fino a poco fa, è un elemento che non si puo ignorare.

Almeno a me condiziona.

E non l ho inserito io questo elemento non più ignorabile

Per cui ripeto, se c'è stata qualche battuta o divagazione da parte mia, è stato in ottica di alleggerire una atmosfera contraffatta e sfuggente di questo 3d.

Se faccio il serio invece, allora chiedo

Come l hai scoperta?
Che ti ha detto?
È un collega un amico un iscritto?
Quante volte?

Cosa si dicevano/scrivevano/chattavano?

Domande che si fanno normalmente, quando il partner traditore è un estraneo sconosciuto e mai incrociato

Approfondimenti che, dato il fatto che pare la moglie fosse iscritta qui (ancora oggi?) io mi disagio a fare

   [MENTION=7071]pistacchio[/MENTION] spero comprenderai ... E spero tu non fraintenda il senso di una battuta come un voler ridicolizzare la tua situazione


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Certo, son d accordo ..
> 
> Ma ripeto, questa storia che stiamo parlando di esseri umani che son qui dentro e con i quali abbiamo interagito via Nick, magari fino a poco fa, è un elemento che non si puo ignorare.
> 
> ...


Ho già detto che al momento sono molto confuso e non posso dire molto è successo da poco e la sua storia è stata confusa e fuorviante di sicuro si sentivano e si messagiavano qui dentro ho letto solo quello che era pubblico e mi è bastato per capire mi sembra che non solo li conosci ma che ci sei in contatto


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho già detto che al momento sono molto confuso e non posso dire molto è successo da poco e la sua storia è stata confusa e fuorviante di sicuro si sentivano e si messagiavano qui dentro ho letto solo quello che era pubblico e mi è bastato per capire mi sembra che non solo li conosci ma che ci sei in contatto


Forse li conosco, non so

In contatto lo escludo , non sono in contatto con alcuna utente che mi ha detto che il marito l'ha cacciata da casa, ne con alcun utente che mi abbia confidato di esser coinvolto in una simile situazione

Non so se questa che è solo la mia parola, ti possa bastare..... 

Ma non sto coprendo nessuno, anche perché lo troverei semplicemente ridicolo, e non mi sentirei libero come qui dentro voglio essere, in confessionale in speciale modo


----------



## MariLea (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho già detto che al momento sono molto confuso e non posso dire molto è successo da poco e la sua storia è stata confusa e fuorviante di sicuro si sentivano e si messagiavano qui dentro ho letto solo quello che era pubblico e mi è bastato per capire mi sembra che non solo li conosci ma che ci sei in contatto


Non devi dire niente di ciò che non ti senti di dire,
pensa a te ed a star meglio...
forza e avanti a testa alta, tu puoi.


----------



## Blaise53 (14 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Forse li conosco, non so
> 
> In contatto lo escludo , non sono in contatto con alcuna utente che mi ha detto che il marito l'ha cacciata da casa, ne con alcun utente che mi abbia confidato di esser coinvolto in una simile situazione
> 
> ...


Mi sa che sta diventando il segreto di pulcinella


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

*Quello che cerco*

Il confronto che cerco a voi è altro no di fare gossip  sull' accaduto o sui sogetti ma sulle vostre esperienze di vita in modo da avere sostegno in un momento difficile nella mia
In quanto al fatto che leggano io personalmente non devo chiedere a nessuno di cancellare niente l' ho fatto alla luce del sole senza nascondermi da nessuno È con consapevolezza che avrebbero poturo leggere non ho paura di raccontare la mia vita e le mie esperienze sono mie sono verità mi potrei vergognare a rubare  no a cercare Conforto su argomenti che non è facile affrontare con tutti


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il confronto che cerco a voi è altro no di fare gossip  sull' accaduto o sui sogetti ma sulle vostre esperienze di vita in modo da avere sostegno in un momento difficile nella mia
> In quanto al fatto che leggano io personalmente non devo chiedere a nessuno di cancellare niente l' ho fatto alla luce del sole senza nascondermi da nessuno È con consapevolezza che avrebbero poturo leggere non ho paura di raccontare la mia vita e le mie esperienze sono mie sono verità mi potrei vergognare a rubare  no a cercare Conforto su argomenti che non è facile affrontare con tutti


Devi leggere le storie dei Nick che ti citai l'altro ieri  
Credo ti sarebbero utili per verificare quanta corrispondenza di stati d'animo ci sia tra te e loro


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Devi leggere le storie dei Nick che ti citai l'altro ieri
> Credo ti sarebbero utili per verificare quanta corrispondenza di stati d'animo ci sia tra te e loro


Si lo sto facendo


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Si lo sto facendo


:up:


----------



## Ginevra65 (14 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> :up:


mi è venuto mal di testa con questa storia. Ti offro una camomilla


----------



## Fiammetta (14 Marzo 2017)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> mi è venuto mal di testa con questa storia. Ti offro una camomilla


Ah ah ah grazie :rotfl:


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> Il confronto che cerco a voi è altro no di fare gossip  sull' accaduto o sui sogetti ma sulle vostre esperienze di vita in modo da avere sostegno in un momento difficile nella mia
> In quanto al fatto che leggano io personalmente non devo chiedere a nessuno di cancellare niente l' ho fatto alla luce del sole senza nascondermi da nessuno È con consapevolezza che avrebbero poturo leggere non ho paura di raccontare la mia vita e le mie esperienze sono mie sono verità mi potrei vergognare a rubare  no a cercare Conforto su argomenti che non è facile affrontare con tutti


Pistacchio.. Io il confronto te lo do piu che volentieri, io stesso ho subito un tradimento, ma come dicevo.. Servono dati, info, contesti, scenari

È un amante fisso da un pezzo?
Una cosa estemporanea?

Un desiderio di lei di una ebbrezza con una bocca una testa un corpo diverso?

E a te che ti ha detto??
Che è l uomo della sua vita?
Oppure un errore veniale?
Che è pentita? Non pentita ma dispiaciuta?
Che non voleva?
Che voleva?

E tu? Lo immaginavi?
Cadi dalle nuvole?
La vedevi assente?
Troppo frizzante x esser tutto normale?

Cioè...  A questo punto puoi aprirti x capire, se ti va..  Ma servono dettagli.. Circostanze, contesti..

Io, come molti, il confronto te lo diamo
Ma servono dettagli, e anche sensazioni, tue, sue..


----------



## perplesso (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Il confronto che cerco a voi è altro no di fare gossip  sull' accaduto o sui sogetti ma sulle vostre esperienze di vita in modo da avere sostegno in un momento difficile nella mia
> In quanto al fatto che leggano io personalmente non devo chiedere a nessuno di cancellare niente l' ho fatto alla luce del sole senza nascondermi da nessuno È con consapevolezza che avrebbero poturo leggere non ho paura di raccontare la mia vita e le mie esperienze sono mie sono verità mi potrei vergognare a rubare  no a cercare Conforto su argomenti che non è facile affrontare con tutti


non sei il primo marito (o moglie) che scopre una tresca della consorte con un forumista.   credo che nella tua situazione non sia molto importante che salti fuori il nick del terzo incomodo, non solo per l'oggettiva inutilità del soggetto in questione a livello umano, ma proprio perchè ritengo che le azioni e le decisioni di tua moglie siano indipendenti da questa supposta tresca.

il disagio suo è molto precedente ed il vero problema è che non pare aver voglia di parlarne diffusamente con te.
non ti so dire se arriverà il momento in cui lei vorrà almeno spiegarti le ragioni per cui ora è via di casa.

tu puoi anzi io direi che devi, esporre la tua situazione, come la raccontassi in una sorta di autobiografia virtuale.
se uno dei tasti che toccherai riuscirà a smuovere lei al punto di rispondere qui, al telefono, di persona, come ve pare, allora avrai ottenuto qualcosa di importante.

My 2 Cents


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Pistacchio.. Io il confronto te lo do piu che volentieri, io stesso ho subito un tradimento, ma come dicevo.. Servono dati, info, contesti, scenari
> 
> È un amante fisso da un pezzo?
> Una cosa estemporanea?
> ...


Ho letto di una storia che dura da molto sono queste le domande che dovrei io fare a lei per poter capire o meglimeglio realizzare che strada prendere quello che so è  che è successo e che lei non più accanto a me


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> Ho letto di una storia che dura da molto sono queste le domande che dovrei io fare a lei per poter capire o meglimeglio realizzare che strada prendere quello che so è  che è successo e che lei non più accanto a me


Proprio x questo il 3d fa fatica a evolvere nelle modalità auspicate da Kikko, io credo

Ma comunque noi ci siamo.. Pistacchio

Anche solo x conoscerci e avvicinarci, traditi, traditori, entrambi... Insomma.. Siamo qui

Senza necessariamente dover parlare della tua storia nello specifico

Siamo qui ...


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Proprio x questo il 3d fa fatica a evolvere nelle modalità auspicate da Kikko, io credo
> 
> Ma comunque noi ci siamo.. Pistacchio
> 
> ...


E di questo vi ringrazio è per questo che anche io sono ancora qui spero di arrivare presto alla consapevolezza della realtà  per potermi confrontare meglio con voi ma sapete anche che io questo in momento non avendo la verità non ho elementi per potermi esprimere


----------



## Brunetta (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> E di questo vi ringrazio è per questo che anche io sono ancora qui spero di arrivare presto alla consapevolezza della realtà  per potermi confrontare meglio con voi ma sapete anche che io questo in momento non avendo la verità non ho elementi per potermi esprimere


Io sono sempre stupita da come tanti traditi siano lì in attesa delle decisioni del traditore (vedi che uso un maschile neutro per entrambi i ruoli).
Io credo che nella scomodissima posizione di tradito si abbia la facoltà di porre condizioni che, se non rispettate, escludono la possibilità del percorso di ricostruzione.
Lo so, perché sono stata in quel ruolo, che la pressione sociale è per la ricomposizione della coppia. So bene il dolore e la sensazione di disorientamento di fronte al traballare di ogni certezza sulla quale si è vissuto fino a quel momento, però non credo che sia giusto cedere il gioco.


----------



## stany (14 Marzo 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono sempre stupita da come tanti traditi siano lì in attesa delle decisioni del traditore (vedi che uso un maschile neutro per entrambi i ruoli).
> Io credo che nella scomodissima posizione di tradito si abbia la facoltà di porre condizioni che, se non rispettate, escludono la possibilità del percorso di ricostruzione.
> Lo so, perché sono stata in quel ruolo, che la pressione sociale è per la ricomposizione della coppia. So bene il dolore e la sensazione di disorientamento di fronte al traballare di ogni certezza sulla quale si è vissuto fino a quel momento, però non credo che sia giusto cedere il gioco.


E il gioco non si deve cedere....poi ogni situazione ha caratteristiche soggettive che ne influenzano il "rito" della ricostruzione che,come dici, così tanto è quasi sempre auspicata dal parentado. Posto che ai "patti chiari...." ne consegua un comportamento coerente da parte di entrambi, la vera incognita è rappresentata più che altro dalla psiche del tradito e, le reazioni nel tempo, pur con tutta la buona volontà, sono imprevedibili.


----------



## Skorpio (14 Marzo 2017)

*...*



pistacchio ha detto:


> E di questo vi ringrazio è per questo che anche io sono ancora qui spero di arrivare presto alla consapevolezza della realtà  per potermi confrontare meglio con voi ma sapete anche che io questo in momento non avendo la verità non ho elementi per potermi esprimere


Puoi partire da te

Da come la vedevi, da come vi vedevi

Da come la ascoltavi nei suoi più sottili messaggi, se li carpivi se li coglievi

Oppure se era tutto normale, tutto al solito, tutto bene come alla coppia di ciascun di noi ovviamente non può che andare, perché il mondo è fuori ma noi siam noi..

Parti dalle sensazioni, tue, sue.. Raccoglile se vuoi, scrivile

Nei nomi dei protagonisti non c'è nulla di attraente, se non x qualche sciacallo a caccia di cibo e emozioni, per non spegnersi e morire

Notizie aride di sensazioni

Sono invece le sensazioni che contano

Parla di te, di lei, di voi... Come lo sentivi dentro, prima durante, adesso..

Se vuoi


----------



## pistacchio (14 Marzo 2017)

Spero che gli utenti di questo forum siano persone intelligenti e comprensive che riescano a capire che la mia reazione troppo impulsiva di scrivere sul forum è stata un errore di cui non non sono pentito però in quanto penso che più in là mi potrebbe servire (dipende da che risvolti avrà la mia storia) e se anche lo reputo un torto fatto penso che sia doveroso parlare prima con lei di persona (la consapevolezza che possa leggere è la nostra storia voglio portargli rispetto)mi congedo dicendo che al momento mi limiterò a leggere le vostre storie e il mio 3d  ormai iniziato


----------



## ipazia (14 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Spero che gli utenti di questo forum siano persone intelligenti e comprensive che riescano a capire che la mia reazione troppo impulsiva di scrivere sul forum è stata un errore di cui non non sono pentito però in quanto penso che più in là mi potrebbe servire (dipende da che risvolti avrà la mia storia) e se anche lo reputo un torto fatto penso che sia doveroso parlare prima con lei di persona (la consapevolezza che possa leggere è la nostra storia voglio portargli rispetto)mi congedo dicendo che al momento mi limiterò a leggere le vostre storie e il mio 3d  ormai iniziato


Ma hai fatto bene a scrivere, se era quello che desideravi fare. 
Non è stata una reazione impulsiva...

Sei venuto sul luogo in cui tutto ha avuto inizio...altri vanno a vedere dove la moglie si incontrava con l'amante nel mondo reale. 
Ma lei si è incontrata qui...

Se tua moglie leggerà, in fondo le stai donando un filo di conoscenza di te in questa situazione...potrebbe pure ringraziarti, se fosse anche solo un filo sensibile e comprensiva. Nel senso di colei che capisce. 

Io mi auguro che in questo posto tu possa trovare persone con cui confrontarti, per poter elaborare la tranvata nei denti che ti sei preso. Tipo treno in corsa...

Il resto non sono responsabilità tue. Ma sue. 
E pure le sue vergogne sono sue. Non sono questioni che le devi risolvere tu. 

Che se ne faccia carico. Che anche questo, assumersi la propria parte, c'è dimostrazione di affidabilità. 
Siete adulti. Entrambi. 

Valutala. 

Io non vedo torti. 

Questo è un posto libero. E aperto all'universo mondo. Non ci sono cancelli o veti. 
Se non quelli che ognuno si mette. 

E se anche volevi comunicare con lei, in un momento in cui con lei non ti uscivano parole, non è comunque un qualcosa che toglie, nè a te nè a lei. 
Anzi.


----------



## Nocciola (14 Marzo 2017)

ipazia ha detto:


> Ma hai fatto bene a scrivere, se era quello che desideravi fare.
> Non è stata una reazione impulsiva...
> 
> Sei venuto sul luogo in cui tutto ha avuto inizio...altri vanno a vedere dove la moglie si incontrava con l'amante nel mondo reale.
> ...


Quoto


----------



## ipazia (14 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quoto



...guarda che mi quoti spesso eh, ultimamente :clava:

adesso ci penso un po' su e scrivo qualcosa su cui possiamo discutere duramente!! 

:bacio:


----------



## Blaise53 (26 Marzo 2017)

Pistacchio tutto ok?


----------



## pistacchio (27 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Pistacchio tutto ok?


Al momento non  posso dire ok ma più ko se mi guardo allo specchio me lo leggo in faccia ma per il resto cerco di rientrare nella mia nuova quotidianità grazie


----------



## Nocciola (27 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Al momento non  posso dire ok ma più ko se mi guardo allo specchio me lo leggo in faccia ma per il resto cerco di rientrare nella mia nuova quotidianità grazie


Lei? Sempre fuori casa?


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Al momento non  posso dire ok ma più ko se mi guardo allo specchio me lo leggo in faccia ma per il resto cerco di rientrare nella mia nuova quotidianità grazie


In bocca al lupo


----------



## francoff (28 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Al momento non  posso dire ok ma più ko se mi guardo allo specchio me lo leggo in faccia ma per il resto cerco di rientrare nella mia nuova quotidianità grazie


Guarda che ti ha fatto un favore . Meglio una cosa chiara che trascinarsi nel recupero di qualcosa di irrecuperabile


----------



## pistacchio (28 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Lei? Sempre fuori casa?


No farfalla


----------



## pistacchio (28 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Guarda che ti ha fatto un favore . Meglio una cosa chiara che trascinarsi nel recupero di qualcosa di irrecuperabile


Che favore?


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> No farfalla


Bene...


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Bene...


??


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> No farfalla


Minchia!!!L'hai fatta tornare?
Spero che quei famosi biglietti li abbia strappati in tua presenza!!!


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> ??


Quantomeno possono confrontarsi


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quantomeno possono confrontarsi


Beh,si,anche se dubito sarà un confronto alla pari.
Apro,se ti va di parlarne,senza scendere in dettagli,dopo gli ultimi accadimenti,com'è la situazione a casa Farfi,stabile,tendente al peggio o al meglio?
Solo per capire il tuo attuale stato d'animo,nulla di morboso,per l'amordiddio..


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,si,anche se dubito sarà un confronto alla pari.
> Apro,se ti va di parlarne,senza scendere in dettagli,dopo gli ultimi accadimenti,com'è la situazione a casa Farfi,stabile,tendente al peggio o al meglio?
> Solo per capire il tuo attuale stato d'animo,nulla di morboso,per l'amordiddio..


Azz' solo per capire?


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Azz' solo per capire?


Certo.
Va bene,così così o male?
Pensi sia una domanda troppo invadente???


----------



## Blaise53 (28 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo.
> Va bene,così così o male?
> Pensi sia una domanda troppo invadente???


Mah, dalle sue risposte credo che non voglia parlarne. Almeno per ora.


----------



## trilobita (28 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Mah, dalle sue risposte credo che non voglia parlarne. Almeno per ora.


Se mi risponde che non le va di parlarne,non insisto,sicuro.
Se devo essere sincero,non ho notato chiusure così evidenti,ma non mi è assolutamente un problema,comunque ho piacere che Farfi abbia un portavoce,dovrò appuntarmelo,così evito di infastidirla direttamente...


----------



## Nocciola (28 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Beh,si,anche se dubito sarà un confronto alla pari.
> Apro,se ti va di parlarne,senza scendere in dettagli,dopo gli ultimi accadimenti,com'è la situazione a casa Farfi,stabile,tendente al peggio o al meglio?
> Solo per capire il tuo attuale stato d'animo,nulla di morboso,per l'amordiddio..


Ho sposato un uomo intelligente. Non che avessi dubbi eh ma ne ho avuto la conferma.
Per il resto si vedrà
Grazie


----------



## trilobita (29 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sposato un uomo intelligente. Non che avessi dubbi eh ma ne ho avuto la conferma.
> Per il resto si vedrà
> Grazie


Ok,molto bene.


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Marzo 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ho sposato un uomo intelligente. Non che avessi dubbi eh ma ne ho avuto la conferma.
> Per il resto si vedrà
> Grazie


Da quel poco che hai scritto è stata la prima cosa che ho pensato di lui, come il fatto che lo ami ancora molto.
Avete "quasi" tutto per essere felici spero tanto che prima o poi (meglio prima) l'unico "problema" che c'è tra voi possa risolversi per il meglio.


----------



## francoff (29 Marzo 2017)

pistacchio ha detto:


> Che favore?


se se ne è andata,ti ha risparmiato tutta la tragedia del riprovarci,non riuscirci,sentirsi in colpa per questo....non riscire a dimenticare,essere felici e dopo un'ora essere a pezzi


----------



## patroclo (29 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> se se ne è andata,ti ha risparmiato tutta la tragedia del riprovarci,non riuscirci,sentirsi in colpa per questo....non riscire a dimenticare,essere felici e dopo un'ora essere a pezzi


....e com'è andato il tuo ritorno a casa?


----------



## francoff (29 Marzo 2017)

ermik ha detto:


> ....e com'è andato il tuo ritorno a casa?


Ciao, lei determinata io meno sono frastornato e confuso


----------



## delfino curioso (29 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Certo.
> Va bene,così così o male?
> Pensi sia una domanda troppo invadente???


trilo la moglie legge quello che scrive......


----------



## trilobita (29 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> trilo la moglie legge quello che scrive......


No,ma la domanda era rivolta a Farfalla per la sua situazione,non a Pistacchio,al quale faccio un enorme in bocca al lupo


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> No,ma la domanda era rivolta a Farfalla per la sua situazione,non a Pistacchio,al quale faccio un enorme in bocca al lupo


hai  ragione trilo, ma sai cos'è alla mia età ogni tanto perdo il "filo" (del discorso)
Mi associo al tuo "in bocca al lupo"


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> trilo la moglie legge quello che scrive......


Presumo che sia sparita insieme all'altro.....


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> hai  ragione trilo, ma sai cos'è alla mia età ogni tanto perdo il "filo" (del discorso)
> Mi associo al tuo "in bocca al lupo"


Alla tua età?


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo che sia sparita insieme all'altro.....


o mi sto proprio rimbambendo o mi sembra sia tornata a casa (help me)


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Alla tua età?


questo succede a chi per anni ha il cervello in funzione 24h al giorno


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Presumo che sia sparita insieme all'altro.....



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:ma intendevi dal forum??????? se è così oggi è meglio che non esco di casa altrimenti farò solo "danni".:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl e come sto combinato......).


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> o mi sto proprio rimbambendo o mi sembra sia tornata a casa (help me)


Dal forum, sembra che anche pistacchio è meno propenso a scrivere. Forse tutto si è risolto, il vitellone è diventato vitellino e la signora è tornata all'ovile. Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


----------



## Fiammetta (30 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> questo succede a chi per anni ha il cervello in funzione 24h al giorno


Ottima risposta


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ottima risposta


dalle mie parti in questi casi si dice "teng a cap appicciat'" cioè tengo la testa fusa.


----------



## patroclo (30 Marzo 2017)

francoff ha detto:


> Ciao, lei determinata io meno sono frastornato e confuso


.....posso solo solidarizzare


----------



## trilobita (30 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Dal forum, sembra che anche pistacchio è meno propenso a scrivere. Forse tutto si è risolto, il vitellone è diventato vitellino e la signora è tornata all'ovile. Tutto è bene quel che finisce bene.


Esatto.Questo è proprio il pensiero del traditore,una volta rientrato,tutto bene,come nulla fosse accaduto,andiamo avanti,non pensiamoci,tanto è inutile.


----------



## insane (30 Marzo 2017)

trilobita ha detto:


> Esatto.Questo è proprio il pensiero del traditore,una volta rientrato,tutto bene,come nulla fosse accaduto,andiamo avanti,non pensiamoci,tanto è inutile.


.. ed il tradito pero' comincia ad accumulare una pressione stile Krakatoa che se non debitamente controllata potra' solo portare ad un futuro cataclisma


----------



## trilobita (30 Marzo 2017)

insane ha detto:


> .. ed il tradito pero' comincia ad accumulare una pressione stile Krakatoa che se non debitamente controllata potra' solo portare ad un futuro cataclisma


Purtroppo succede,ma,come nel caso di Luciano,preso atto dell'incompatibilità tra i due modi di vedere la fedeltà,hanno deciso di seguire ognuno la propria strada e,dagli ultimi post,si evince che è stata la mossa giusta,per entrambi.Per lui di sicuro,visto la serenità con cui l'ha incontrata...


----------



## Blaise53 (30 Marzo 2017)

delfino curioso ha detto:


> dalle mie parti in questi casi si dice "teng a cap appicciat'" cioè tengo la testa fusa.


Tien' a' capa pe' spartere e' recchie'.


----------



## delfino curioso (30 Marzo 2017)

Blaise53 ha detto:


> Tien' a' capa pe' spartere e' recchie'.



questa è valida se il mio stato di "confusione" continua


----------



## Blaise53 (1 Aprile 2017)

Pistacchio non è che hai rotto la faccia al forumista? Tutto ok?


----------



## Outdider (5 Giugno 2017)

Ho letto la tua storia e non ti nascondo che anch'io avrei agito così. Forse dovevi essere più scaltro ed avresti dovuto salvare tutte le loro conversazioni per non far avanzare pretese in sede di un eventuale separazione. Spero non ci siano risvolti giudiziari per il tuo racconto. Ti auguro di stare bene e ti saluto e se puoi rispondi mettendoci al corrente della situazione attuale.


----------

